# What grinds YOUR gears?



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just a fun little thread to post about your pet peeves. They can be either horsey or just general. You can post photos demonstrating what irks you but please do not post any offensive ones or ones aimed at anyone. I'll go first!

You know what grinds my gears? When people use a western saddle pad under an english saddle. Its an EYESORE! 

And yes thats me in the pic, laugh it up >.>


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

Parelli. 'Nuff said.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Finding out my SIL was giving me horrible advice. You'd think having horses all her life she'd know better. The bits she had me using were EVIL. I'm ashamed I ever used them. Thank you to my knowledgeable horse friend for taking one look at it and smacking me.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Since mine is made from someone I encounter sometimes weekly, no pictures, videos, or names. 

But, I absolutely HATE when someone wants to run barrels, but can't even do a sitting trot without yanking on the reins with one hand and having a death grip on the horn >.>
Anyway..I hate how people think lowly of another person that they don't even know. I've encountered this especially last year while building the set for the school musical..One guy was trying to pick up two (not even) half pieces of plywood from the trailer to the school..couldn't pick them up. So, I asked if he wanted me to help or just get them myself. Obviously, since every "country boy" in my school has an undeserved ego, he said no. Struggled for two more minutes before calling for another guy (half my height with barely any muscle) to help him..The kid handing out what we were moving from trailer to school told him I'd be more help to him than the other kid would be. Again, he said no, but my friend (handing things out) told him to get out of my way. I picked them both up with one arm and walked back down to the school while he sat there kicking himself, lol. But..that's the major reason that underestimating/looking down on others that you don't know is my major pet peeve. I'm sorry to say, but I'm sure I taught him a nice lesson and lowered his ego a few notches. Just because I'm female doesn't mean I'm weaker than you and/or fragile.(; lol

But anywho..those are my two major ones.
Ohh, I do hate one other thing -imensly- though. I really hate it when someone mentions someone, and they ask you your opinion on the person. You go ahead and say you won't comment, because it's not your place and none of it is nice. Well, they bug you until no end and you finally tell them. Then they go and say, "Oh, you know I'm going to tell so and so you said that, right?" -.- Irks me to _NO end_. ugh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey, this fits what I just posted somewhere else.

What grinds my horsey gears? People who act like they know your horse better than you do.


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

Horseychick94 said:


> Just a fun little thread to post about your pet peeves. They can be either horsey or just general. You can post photos demonstrating what irks you but please do not post any offensive ones or ones aimed at anyone. I'll go first!
> 
> You know what grinds my gears? When people use a western saddle pad under an english saddle. Its an EYESORE!
> 
> And yes thats me in the pic, laugh it up >.>


When people ride with a halter under/over their bridle. Lol ;D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Mike Zimmerman said:


> When people ride with a halter under/over their bridle. Lol ;D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I do that almost all the time on long trail rides.. Thinking of investing in a bridle/halter combo.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

In fear of comin across as a proper moany ****.... and i think its because i had to deal with alot of this last year but - people who have very little experiance, have only owned one horse yet feel that they know everything about everything. 

I also get very annoyed by people who feel the need to push their views onto other people. I had to deal with a group of people who did one of the "natural horsemanship brands" and they knew all there was to ever know yet couldnt handle their own horses.

Edit: I do want to mention I have nothing againt natural horsemanship, I do believe everybody it entitled to do what makes them happy, once they dont push it on other people.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What grinds my gears is I offer to help, and they think they're too good for help or they take it the wrong way... because that totally motivates me to help more people out. Ugh. 

Also people that just want to canter the pants off of my horse.. or any horse, without caring about if they are sound or if they are tired or anything. 

Also people that NEVER contact you back. 

I have others but having trouble forming them into sentences.. but yeah


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Lack of simple barn etiquette...picking up ytour horse's manure when they decide to decorate the aisle; leaving the wash rack hose on the floor, covered in mud and manure leavings; not cleaning up the wash rack when they get done with it. Taking MY equipment without asking or returning said equipment; in other words, stealing...I actually caught a woman, a leasee, in my tack box the other day. Fortunately it was more or less empty as I had just brought it back to the barn after losing my horse and pending a horse coming in for trial. I gave her the nastiest look I could manage but didn't say anything..she was very embarrassed though. I now make sure that if she is at the barn with me, I lock my trunk and tack locker before going anywhere and a few times she has seen me do it very pointedly. I've always done it anyway while riding as it wasn't unusual to lose shampoo and other smaller items. When the barn has a show on site it is imperative to lock everything up as people showing, or their kids, are known to have gone in and take things like halters, fly masks, lead lines and other pieces of equipment..we have it on camera.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

tlkng1 said:


> Lack of simple barn etiquette...picking up ytour horse's manure when they decide to decorate the aisle; leaving the wash rack hose on the floor, covered in mud and manure leavings; not cleaning up the wash rack when they get done with it. Taking MY equipment without asking or returning said equipment; in other words, stealing...I actually caught a woman, a leasee, in my tack box the other day. Fortunately it was more or less empty as I had just brought it back to the barn after losing my horse and pending a horse coming in for trial. I gave her the nastiest look I could manage but didn't say anything..she was very embarrassed though. I now make sure that if she is at the barn with me, I lock my trunk and tack locker before going anywhere. I do it anyway while I am riding.


 
She was in your tackbox??? The cheeky mare! I woulda given her a giant piece of what-have-ya.

The lads at my yard are always in mine, but I told them they could use whatever they needed so I dont mind.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

People that say their horse is (insert famous stallion here) bred, when it has one run to the stallion in the 4th generation...:twisted:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

tlkng1 said:


> Taking MY equipment without asking or returning said equipment; in other words, stealing...


I actually accidentally used someone's tack... their lungeline to tie a gate without any kind of latch closed. I felt so bad once I realized that it wasn't just an old lunge.. but someone's personal lungeline. I apologized but I still felt really bad. "/ 

Another grinding my gears thing is when people move my tack.. or put tack that isn't mine into my trunk. It's like my truck is everyone's personal lost and found... grrr.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Since my horse is not kept at a boarding stable, I don't have to worry about inconsiderate boarders  It really makes me mad though, when this one particular lady rolls her eyes at everyone, and talks down on everyone's skills, when she doesn't even lead horses correctly...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

People who are so focused on Parelli they can't open their mind to others.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I actually accidentally used someone's tack... their lungeline to tie a gate without any kind of latch closed. I felt so bad once I realized that it wasn't just an old lunge.. but someone's personal lungeline. I apologized but I still felt really bad. "/
> 
> Another grinding my gears thing is when people move my tack.. or put tack that isn't mine into my trunk. It's like my truck is everyone's personal lost and found... grrr.


I have a good stall but it is one of those well travelled locations..right next to the cross ties. My trunk is and was always topped with blankets, brushes, halters and many times this was done after they had to drop the lid knowing full well I was inside my horse's stall grooming him.

When that particular set of ties were used my horse's stall was blocked. I can't say the number of times I would literally be taking the reins over my horse's head inside the stall and starting to lead him out when people would block our path and FULLY tie up on the ties and then give me a look like...what?

As for the lunge line, if it was out lying around and no one was around I probably would have done the same thing temporarily until I could make sure. Unless there is a name on it it is hard to tell if it is a barn piece of equipment or personal. That goes back to etiquette..not leaving your training equipment in the middle of the ring..at least coil it up as neatly as possible and put it just outside the rail.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

When I buy my horse a new fly mask (complete with ears) and she rips the ear material the next day!! Now I have to try and sew it back together


----------



## goldrushx (Dec 15, 2009)

People not warming their horse at
people who bug me (by trying to hold casual conversation with me) when i'm schooling. let me concentrate!!!
agreeing with a post earlier in the thread -- lack of barn etiquette!! Oh My Gosh, your horses poo is YOUR responsibility... Pick It Up. (I'm at a DIY yard, there's no other option. Do it!)
oh and people who run over the time they've booked in the school, or think it's wise to come and stand outside the school 10mins before their slot. grrr..... 
and many more ()x


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

tlkng1 said:


> I have a good stall but it is one of those well travelled locations..right next to the cross ties. My trunk is and was always topped with blankets, brushes, halters and many times this was done after they had to drop the lid knowing full well I was inside my horse's stall grooming him.
> 
> When that particular set of ties were used my horse's stall was blocked. I can't say the number of times I would literally be taking the reins over my horse's head inside the stall and starting to lead him out when people would block our path and FULLY tie up on the ties and then give me a look like...what?
> 
> As for the lunge line, if it was out lying around and no one was around I probably would have done the same thing temporarily until I could make sure. Unless there is a name on it it is hard to tell if it is a barn piece of equipment or personal. That goes back to etiquette..not leaving your training equipment in the middle of the ring..at least coil it up as neatly as possible and put it just outside the rail.



Sheesh.. how rude of them. I've had people stand there talking with their horses blocking the isle. It definitely ticked me off.

Yeah it was a temporary fix on a windy windy day where the gate was slamming against a tractor and making a huge racket. I didn't want anyone's horses to just go berzerk or for the tractor to mess up. Glad my action wasn't seen as unthoughtful and rude. I should have taken it down and replaced it with some hay rope or whatnot.

And nope it wasn't labeled.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

People who honk, speed up, or yell as they zoom by in their cars as you're riding. Makes me think of doing evil things that could get me in trouble with the authorities


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

What grinds my (horsie) gears...is stuck up people.

When I first went to get my horse, I went to an English barn and showed the owner my prospects. (she had previously been really supportive of me, a noob, buying a horse).

She then said my girl looked like a mule because of her ears, that ugly horses eat as much as pretty horses and that the little I was paying for my girl was more than what the meat person would give the seller... She then pointed me towards the thoroughbreds.....

So to make a short story long, I hate when people (not just horse people, but that's the subject at hand) think just because an animal isn't the EPITOME OF THE BREED STANDARD OF PERFECTION it's crap, and not only turn up their nose, but treat you, the owner, like you are dumb....


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

demonwolfmoon said:


> So to make a short story long, I hate when people (not just horse people, but that's the subject at hand) think just because an animal isn't the EPITOME OF THE BREED STANDARD OF PERFECTION it's crap, and not only turn up their nose, but treat you, the owner, like you are dumb....


I bet she looked like a mule.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I bet she looked like a mule.


lol the lady or my filly? xD


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

demonwolfmoon said:


> lol the lady or my filly? xD


Ahaha the lady! I bet your filly is lovely


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Mike Zimmerman said:


> When people ride with a halter under/over their bridle. Lol ;D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


THIS! I cannot stand people wearing a halter under their bridle..You are now my new best friend. 

Others are - 

People using a halter as a tie-down... You're doing that wrong. 

People with extremely loose tie-downs, just because they want to "look cool"...You're doing that wrong.

Tying a horse by it's reins, with a bit in it's mouth...You're really doing that wrong. 

People who trailer their horses with the window's down...

Parents who let their heathen wild children run all over the place screaming at a show. I will laugh when your kid gets squished for playing in the alley way after being told to move ten times..

People who aren't at the gate ready to run when their name has been called...five times.

Lol I could go on and on..but I'll let others keep going.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Tianimalz said:


> People who honk, speed up, or yell as they zoom by in their cars as you're riding. Makes me think of doing evil things that could get me in trouble with the authorities


Motorcycles revving up just as they pass the turnout paddock just to watch the horse go beserk.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

demonwolfmoon said:


> What grinds my (horsie) gears...is stuck up people.
> 
> When I first went to get my horse, I went to an English barn and showed the owner my prospects. (she had previously been really supportive of me, a noob, buying a horse).
> 
> ...


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

tlkng1 said:


> Similar tale about high ego barns. I rode at one, fortunately only as a student, and found out they would only accept boarders, get this, who paid $30,000 or more for their horse. Anything less was just "not acceptable for our level of professional training and appearance."


That's just ridiculous....wow....
I mean I get it...I just don't...GET IT.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

In general-people who are habitually late. Totally disrespectful of anyone else's time.

In the horsey world: People who have more $$ than brains (well, it does apply to regular world too, sometimes......) but....I had to go to some business formal ya da ya with the DH and one of his business associates was there, with the new trophy wife (think Barbie. Every sense of the way) Anyway, I knew they had recently gotten their girls into riding. Silly me. I asked.....so the girls, who are both under 12, riding less than a year, and daddy has bought them each top hunter ponies, which they keep at ABC barn. This barn is the type that you call up, they groom the horse, tack up the horse. You ride it-they cool it out and put the cute widdle poneh away. WHAT DO THEY LEARN? How to dial a phone? Then she says to me.....and "Suzie's" pony hurt its arm.:shock: Took me a minute.....what a noob. Glad I no longer have to associate with them.:wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> People who trailer their horses with the window's down...


And why is this bad? I know it can get hot in trailers and some people keep the windows open to let air circulate.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mike Zimmerman said:


> When people ride with a halter under/over their bridle. Lol ;D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hahahahahaha very funny  I hate that too


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Goodness, I completely get when people use your stuff. Every time I spent any amount of time away from the barn I used to go to/board at, my bridle went missing several times. Beautiful leather and cowhide decor.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> In general-people who are habitually late. Totally disrespectful of anyone else's time.
> 
> In the horsey world: People who have more $$ than brains (well, it does apply to regular world too, sometimes......) but....I had to go to some business formal ya da ya with the DH and one of his business associates was there, with the new trophy wife (think Barbie. Every sense of the way) Anyway, I knew they had recently gotten their girls into riding. Silly me. I asked.....so the girls, who are both under 12, riding less than a year, and daddy has bought them each top hunter ponies, which they keep at ABC barn. This barn is the type that you call up, they groom the horse, tack up the horse. You ride it-they cool it out and put the cute widdle poneh away. WHAT DO THEY LEARN? How to dial a phone? Then she says to me.....and "Suzie's" pony hurt its arm.:shock: Took me a minute.....what a noob. Glad I no longer have to associate with them.:wink:


Sounds like Martha Stewart and her friesians :lol::lol: and people go on her blog and ask her for HORSE ADVICE?!?! She doesnt even ride faster than a walk and her barn manager does everything from saddling to cleaning tack


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

tlkng1 said:


> Motorcycles revving up just as they pass the turnout paddock just to watch the horse go beserk.


That doesn't bother me as much, I pasture Indie by the road just so she gets used to it. It's when I'm visibly handling or riding her along the road (which you HAVE to do to get to the trails), and people intentionally just want to get you hurt or see a reaction. I had one guy actually come feet from running us over, and we were off the road on the opposite side!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh! I know someone who trims her own horse's feet (horribly I might add) and she "tought" her only boarder and horse camp kids how to do it. In ONE DAY! And now she lets her boarder (a complete dumba$$) trim her horses' feet. This woman is so dumb that she makes her daughter wear a body protector to go on a trail ride. Even on a DEAD BROKE HORSE


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Horseychick94 said:


> Oh! I know someone who trims her own horse's feet (horribly I might add) and she "tought" her only boarder and horse camp kids how to do it. In ONE DAY! And now she lets her boarder (a complete dumba$$) trim her horses' feet. This woman is so dumb that she makes her daughter wear a body protector to go on a trail ride. Even on a DEAD BROKE HORSE


At least she wants her daughter to stay safe


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Horseychick94 said:


> Oh! I know someone who trims her own horse's feet (horribly I might add) and she "tought" her only boarder and horse camp kids how to do it. In ONE DAY! And now she lets her boarder (a complete dumba$$) trim her horses' feet. This woman is so dumb that she makes her daughter wear a body protector to go on a trail ride. Even on a DEAD BROKE HORSE


My horse's old owner trimmed his horses hooves himself and jacked up Joker's hooves. They weren't hard to correct I don't think though.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> In general-people who are habitually late. Totally disrespectful of anyone else's time.
> 
> This barn is the type that you call up, they groom the horse, tack up the horse. You ride it-they cool it out and put the cute widdle poneh away. WHAT DO THEY LEARN? How to dial a phone? Then she says to me.....and "Suzie's" pony hurt its arm.:shock: Took me a minute.....what a noob. Glad I no longer have to associate with them.:wink:


Similar though maybe not quite as bad. 14 yr old, showing dressage and low hunter. Mom would come out, bathe the horse, braid it, tack it up, help her daughter get dressed. Daughter would stand by and complain that mom was moving too slow. Daughter, the brat, would ride and look pretty on a push button horse/pony depending on how long his feet were at the time. Daughter would come back, toss her jacket at her mother, hand her the horse and walk away to go brag to her friends about her first place finish. Mom dutifully untacked, handwalked sweaty horse, cleaned up, packed up and then corralled her brat to take her home.

This same brat walked away with the stall open after she had put a saddle pad on the horse. The horse bolted out of the stall for whatever reason and in the process of losing the really bright, she liked flourescent yellow, saddle pad, it flew into the air and hit a horse who just happened to be cantering at that particular corner of the outdoor arena, causing him to go nuts, tossing his rider who ended up with a broken arm..the injuries could have been much more serious but the rider was a good one and managed to slow the horse's momentum down a bit before she finally came off. The girl just shrugged it off, caught her grazing horse and walked him back. A week later she did the exact same thing and had the nerve to tell off one of the stable workers for handling "her" horse when in fact he had caught the horse and was leading him back.

I was NEVER so happy to see them leave and they only did so because they found some ego stroking dressage trainer at some high brow dressage barn that meant they didn't have to associate with us "lesser ability" riders. At a local dressage show I came across this girl again and have to say I took perverse pleasure in that she not only forgot her test and rode it incorrectly but that her perfect little horse was having less than his usual perfect day. I pinned in the same class which of course had her seething that her mother congratulated me, but it was so nice, if a little mean, to see her humbled for once...not sure if she learned anything from it though.


----------



## Equestrienne92 (Oct 26, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> And why is this bad? I know it can get hot in trailers and some people keep the windows open to let air circulate.



You should see some videos on YouTube of horses getting stuck in trailer windows 
I think it's okay so long as the windows have those metal bars to prevent horses from sticking their head out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Equestrienne92 said:


> You should see some videos on YouTube of horses getting stuck in trailer windows
> I think it's okay so long as the windows have those metal bars to prevent horses from sticking their head out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh jeez! No I meant more of those little mesh windows.. I didn't know they actually dropped down those big ones on the sides... that's just irresponsible!


----------



## blessed (May 28, 2011)

A horse with a attitude..


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Not much really bothers me, but for some reason I get irritated on forums when I see the same member posting almost the same reply on many threads.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Tianimalz said:


> At least she wants her daughter to stay safe


Yeah but the daughter can walk trot canter by herself and she was being PONIED on a dead broke horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

With Grace said:


> Not much really bothers me, but for some reason I get irritated on forums when I see the same member posting almost the same reply on many threads.


I think I'm guilty of this.. lol.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I think I'm guilty of this.. lol.


Nope! I enjoy all your posts LOL! (didn't mean to make anyone think I as specifically calling them out, I belong to several forums, so have seen it lots lately)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

With Grace said:


> Nope! I enjoy all your posts LOL! (didn't mean to make anyone think I as specifically calling them out, I belong to several forums, so have seen it lots lately)


 it's all good, thank you!

haha but I have a tendency to find topics (recent of course)! with similar problems.. and if I find something that has worked for me, I like to post it.

I mean, by now everyone should know about this thread ---> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/horsehelp-building-up-your-horses-back-72621/ because I link it everywhere LOL :lol:


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

For some reason no one at the barn I am at now seems to understand ring rules. I've always gone by the whole passing left shoulder to left shoulder and that who ever is traveling at the fastest gait gets the rail. But where I am now, it's pretty much a free for all. I always end up dodging people because they just plod along without any sort of regard for where anyone else is in the ring. One girl in particular is awful about it, she will just stop her horse and stand on the rail and chat with people while I'm cantering. I don't really know how to say anything to them though, I'm worried about offending them, especially the ones who are older than I am.


----------



## horser (Dec 15, 2011)

When people work/lunge/ride my horses without permission and then get mad at me when something goes wrong - DUH I OWN GREENIES.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

zurmdahl said:


> For some reason no one at the barn I am at now seems to understand ring rules. I've always gone by the whole passing left shoulder to left shoulder and that who ever is traveling at the fastest gait gets the rail. But where I am now, it's pretty much a free for all. I always end up dodging people because they just plod along without any sort of regard for where anyone else is in the ring.


You know what I really dislike? Agreeing left to left and then someone keeps forcing you to pass on the right because otherwise they'd run your horse into a jump or barrel or something... and THEN getting yelled at for it. That is why I live by the rules "You call it, you get it" Inside, Outside ALL the freaking way.




horser said:


> When people work/lunge/ride my horses without permission and then get mad at me when something goes wrong - DUH I OWN GREENIES.


That is so messed up... why do they do that? 

But something on lunging.. When I ask the person in the ring if I can lunge.. they say ok.. and then I keep having to change my circle width to smaller and smaller because they keep riding closer and closer... leaving my horse really on the short end of the stick, and me frazzled. Thankfully I'm out there during times where there aren't many people so don't have to deal with this anymore


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> And why is this bad? I know it can get hot in trailers and some people keep the windows open to let air circulate.



I mean with everything down, so the horse can hang it's head out and get smacked in the face by flying objects. If the screens are up that's ok.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> I mean with everything down, so the horse can hang it's head out and get smacked in the face by flying objects. If the screens are up that's ok.


Yeah that's not cool.. the horse could get seriously hurt.

I don't think this is horse related.. but it scares me seeing dogs loose on the back of a pickup truck on the highway. What if they hit a pothole? :/ They'd go flying..


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

That my tack trunk has become a "catch all"..the other day I found 2 schooling helmets, 4 undone polo wraps and a pair of gloves >.<..
and when people don't unclip the crossties from their halters.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I have another one (lol sorry guys!) 

When I go to clean up after my horse and get told by the staff not to worry about it. I made the mess. And it states in the rules that I need to clean up after my horse... plus it gives me extra workout! lol


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I have another one (lol sorry guys!)
> 
> When I go to clean up after my horse and get told by the staff not to worry about it. I made the mess. And it states in the rules that I need to clean up after my horse... plus it gives me extra workout! lol


That wouldn't really grind MY personal gears. Just makes me feel a little bad because I wouldn't want someone doing my job. It just wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Horseychick94 said:


> That wouldn't really grind MY personal gears. Just makes me feel a little bad because I wouldn't want someone doing my job. It just wouldn't be fair.


Well usually it's the staff that aren't cleaning in that time slot.. so they leave it for the other people. That's why it grinds my gears..


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Well usually it's the staff that aren't cleaning in that time slot.. so they leave it for the other people. That's why it grinds my gears..


Oh, I see


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

well this is one some people with baby carriages think my horse would like to see the baby inside and come after him with it I ride a draft horse for crying out loud


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

loveduffy said:


> well this is one some people with baby carriages think my horse would like to see the baby inside and come after him with it I ride a draft horse for crying out loud


That's a new one for me to hear :rofl:


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

loveduffy said:


> well this is one some people with baby carriages think my horse would like to see the baby inside and come after him with it I ride a draft horse for crying out loud


OMG! hahahahaha im crying cause I am laughing so hard XD Its funny because my horse ALWAYS wants to see the babies inside. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ya know what really grinds my gears? (or , as we say in the Pacific Northwest: "Steams my clams") barn gossip! tearing my hair out I hate it so much!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

In maine it should be steams my lobsters! XD


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

1. People running speed events, pushing their horses too hard-too fast, and then yelling, kicking, whipping and yanking on the horse's mouth when they hit a pole or barrel. It wasn't the horses fault, you trained it! Don't abuse it.

2. People that think they OWN the place your showing at. Excuse me, I beat you and your going to act like your a hot shot and too stuck up to acknowledge other people? Ummm...No.

3. People that act like they didn't hear you when you try to be nice and wish them good luck or tell them they had a good ride.

4. Little kids running their horses ragged inbetween running the events. And of course, right infront of the arena so you can't get in the arena when your name is called.

5. People that judge a unregistered horse. Where do you think purebred horses came from? People mixed different breeds together to create the "purebred" ones. Don't judge my $800 horse just because you paid $20,000 for yours. Personality and disposition beat a pedigree any day in my book.

There's more...so many, many more.

Bottom line...stupid people. LoL.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

that is why God gave horse sense to horses


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Stupid people.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

people that dont listen to reason...even when 20 different people are telling them the same thing.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ooooh and people that are anti military and have the balls to try and tell me off and say im a "horrible person and god will punish me for fighting against my fellow man"


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Horseychick94 said:


> Oh! I know someone who trims her own horse's feet (horribly I might add) and she "tought" her only boarder and horse camp kids how to do it. In ONE DAY! And now she lets her boarder (a complete dumba$$) trim her horses' feet. This woman is so dumb that she makes her daughter wear a body protector to go on a trail ride. Even on a DEAD BROKE HORSE





Horseychick94 said:


> Yeah but the daughter can walk trot canter by herself and she was being PONIED on a dead broke horse.


The only dumb person here is the one making fun of a mother for taking care of her small child. 

How any people here have experienced or seen some sort of incident occur with a dead broke horse? A lot, I am sure. I owned a QH that was as spook-free as you can get and one day she decided a concrete post that she'd seen 800billion times, was going to eat her..... and oh could she jump and run apparently! A horse is a large living creature with a mind of it's own and it's a prey animal which means it's instinct is to flee when it perceives danger. A small child does not have the physical strength to stop a fleeing horse and as they are still growing, their bones and joints are far more susceptible to permanent injuries.

Putting a body protector on a small child is no dumber than putting a helmet on the same child.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

When someone much younger and inexperienced (in horses) than you get's all high and mighty/bratty and smart with you... um really??? Didn't your parents teach you to respect others? Especially when your 12 and I'm 17!? Not to mention I've been around these 4 legged giants much longer than you. ><


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> When people ride with a halter under/over their bridle. Lol ;D



I do this all the time . I leave my halter on under the bridle. I have always thought it very convenient. I put my lead rope in my saddle bags and when we get to a nice spot for a break, I put the lead rope on and take the bridal off. 

Of course, I guess if I'm confessing, I may as well tell the whole truth. I usually leave it on even if I know darn good and well I'm only riding in the arena. 

Enough about how much I get on y'alls nerves :lol:. It really grinds my gears when someone borrows my saddle and does not fix the stirrups back to the length they were at for me. 
​


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

sandy2u1 said:


> I do this all the time . I leave my halter on under the bridle. I have always thought it very convenient. I put my lead rope in my saddle bags and when we get to a nice spot for a break, I put the lead rope on and take the bridal off. ​
> Of course, I guess if I'm confessing, I may as well tell the whole truth. I usually leave it on even if I know darn good and well I'm only riding in the arena. ​
> Enough about how much I get on y'alls nerves :lol:. It really grinds my gears when someone borrows my saddle and does not fix the stirrups back to the length they were at for me. ​


hehe i do it to. that way i can just take his bridle off and tie him up to eat while we take a break on a trail... i do it in the arena too! haha
and it doesnt matter for my stirrups cuz i never use em anyways. hurts my legs so usually i just let em hang or go bareback!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> hehe I do it to. That way I can just take his bridle off and tie him up to eat while we take a break on a trail... I do it in the arena too! Haha
> And it doesnt matter for my stirrups because I never use em anyways. Hurts my legs so usually I just let em hang or go bareback!​




Glad I'm not the only one . I rarely ride without stirrups, though and never ride bareback. 
​


----------



## Equestrienne92 (Oct 26, 2009)

When riders can't be bothered take 10 minutes to groom their dirty horse before hopping on, or then just toss them into their stall hot and sweaty after running/jumping etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, where do I start, there is a lot of things irritate me….I even irritate myself.
I tied to narrow it down….

1. If you can afford a big living quarters trailer, learn how to drive the S.O.B. Don’t take up five parking spots at a show or rodeo because you don’t know how to back it up. And then glare at me when I fall in with a crappy cow trailer and have to wedge in next to you.

2. Mentioned before, trailering with the grates down. I have seen the aftermath of a horse with his head out and a on coming semi…I can guarantee the truck wins every time.

3. Etiquette in general. No matter if be the warm up pen at a show, parking, open arena, race track, cowboying or where ever. Learn what the etiquette is and abide by it. If I am somewhere new or out of my element I always ask about that so I am not “that girl”.

4. Sportsmanship! I have seen people be so rude to each other. Sore losers and blame it on the horse. Nothing worse than seeing someone punishing a horse for their shortcomings and mistakes…get over it, and learn.

5. I am guilty of this one as well, be open minded. It is so easy to get in a rut and a certain way of thinking.
Try to be open up to suggestions and other methods…oh , I am starting to sound like an After School Special or a Public Service Announcement…tee he..

6. Please don’t take YouTube videos on training to heart! Consider who posted them….any one can post a “training” video…even I could post a video on there for surviving an attack from aliens…doesn’t require that I am qualified to do so. I would rather see someone pay how ever much it costs to enter the sacred site of Parelli than listen to some crack pot weirdo tell you how to train your pony.

7. This one is a biggie.
If you have never owned a horse- do not buy a 2 year old colt so you can “grow together”….
If you haven’t ridden a good broke horse, you have no idea what a good horse feels like and what to work towards.
Just because Brownie went to a trainer for 90 days doesn’t mean he is trained for life. He will test you and eventually train you. You will end up discouraged and beaten before it is done.

8. Tom Thumb bits….duh

9. Leaving halters on under bridles…already mentioned, thought I would pound that one in…

10. Leaving halters on in the pasture..UNLESS it is a leather one or a quick release. Do not leave a nylon or rope halter on your horse.

11. Browband headstalls on bridle bits. Leave the brow band headstalls to the snaffles. If your horse can ride in a bridle bit use a split ear headstall…the only exception is if he bucks so hard he paws it off.

12. For people who ride in a mecate setup, do not put your lead around to the right side of the horn then back to the left side tucked into your belt loops or pant leg…this will cause a wreck if you have to step off in a hurry and forget it is looped that way. More than likely it will cause your horse to flip over.

13. Ill mannered children and dogs. I will kick or shoot your dog if I catch him biting at my livestock. I realize kids and dogs have bad days..that’s ok, just like with anything else with a pulse. But if you can’t raise them right, don’t breed them…that goes for both.

14. Spurs for speed, spurs are not to make your horse go faster! They are for refinement, especially with lateral movement. Harpooning your horse does not make him run faster!

15. And ****ing on the toilet seat…I would rather put the seat down than have to sit on a wet seat in the middle of the night…just sayin.


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

People who always have to put in their two cents and argue cuz "they know everything"

this one is dumb kinda lol but it bugs me!!! When I give our gelding his feed he knocks his feed out of the pan and eats off ground. He jus too good for the feed dish!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

People who park their cars in the trailer parking- especially when there's limited room for trailers and an entire row of cars, just because they want to be able to 'see the arena'.

'Club' horse shows that clearly favour the club members in the ring, at the concession, while waiting to get in the ring.

Sellers who don't consider the buyer when selling a horse, when I was just coming on 14 I bought a young greenie because I wanted to 'grow together' (don't judge me, I'm aware it was a horrible decision, xD) knew this and thought it was a WONDERFUL idea.

Sellers who blatantly lie about their horses (ie: before the above horse I bought a "school master" that supposedly was the perfect babysitter to further my jumping on- turns out the horse had a fused hip and went bezerk when we tried to jump. Later found out the seller had every detail explained to him, was the reason he wouldn't let his kids jump her- and yet sold her to another child as a jumper).


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Things that irk me......

1. People who "ride the brakes" and hang on their horse's mouths.

2. People who own lovely horses but hardly ride them and then get scared when the horse has a lot of energy under saddle (maybe if they got some exercise they would behave better?)

3. People who ride in snaffles (often while clamping the horse's jaw shut with a nose band and running martingale or tiedown) and then think I am cruel for riding in a curb bit on a loose rein.

4. The tom thumb police.

5. The grade horse police. (Because apparently grade horses are all garbage and purebreds are the only kind that should exist). Umm, it wasn't all that long ago that even the blessed Quarter Horses were just grades. 

6. People who are pro-slaughter because "it's better than starving them to death." :shock:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

andimax said:


> this one is dumb kinda lol but it bugs me!!! When I give our gelding his feed he knocks his feed out of the pan and eats off ground. He jus too good for the feed dish!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yes, my mare does that with her hay! Perfectly good, EXPENSIVE hay, and she throws it in the mud and steps on it. 

I always tell her to wait and do that after I leave. :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

COWCHICK77;1307912
15. And ****ing on the toilet seat…I would rather put the seat down than have to sit on a wet seat in the middle of the night…just sayin.[/QUOTE said:


> glad somebody mentioned that one. It's a biggie.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

People who whine about the condition their horse is in (starved) yet smoke like a freaking freight train! HELLO stupid people!!!! A pack of Marlboros cost 5 bucks. Hay-decent round bales can be gotten for 50 bucks. Grain between 15 and 30 bucks a bag, depending on brand etc. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know, stop smoking and feed your horse!!

Yes, I smoke. But you can bet when Hubby and I both were layed off for 2 months that the dogs and Rascal got food before either of us thought about smoking!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If I ever get hard up for cash (I am not rich but not hurting either), the first thing that has to go are my Starbucks Lattes, almost daily! It's a pricey habit.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

First of all, I really like this thread. *Cracks fingers* time for some venting!

The thing that bothers me the most is when the more mature horse people, individuals with whom I would probably benefit from being friends with, have had bad experiences with crazy teenage girls who think a little too highly of themselves and their horse skills. You know the ones. All too often I am ignored and sometimes even glaired at by people who emmediately assume that I will be crazy just because of how I look. That really frustrates me, which probably makes me have an expression on my face similar to that of the crazy, snobby girls. Ha!

The other thing that really 'grinds my gears' is morbidly obese horses. It really scares me when someone's horse is constantly on the verge of laminitis or cushings because of poor management. The worst part is that you can't really mention it to the owners because it would hurt their feelings. etc. and they wouldn't listen, anyway. Ugh! I'm surprised I haven't developed a stable vice by now.

That made me feel better


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

11. Browband headstalls on bridle bits. Leave the brow band headstalls to the snaffles. If your horse can ride in a bridle bit use a split ear headstall…the only exception is if he bucks so hard he paws it off. <- I don't understand this one. 

The thing that irritates me the most is other horse people blaming their equine's misbehavior on others. I don't understand how it is my fault if your horse flips out when I trot. Sounds like operator error to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Horseychick94 said:


> Yeah but the daughter can walk trot canter by herself and she was being PONIED on a dead broke horse.


My daughter wears a back protector whenever she sits on a pony. It was something I never did, but over here it is the norm for all kids to wear them. A friend of mine was hackin her horse one day and decided to pop him over a fallen log, he tripped and fell ontop of her and broke her back - she swears her back protector saved her from long term and severe damage. Even just a hack or a trail ride can go horribly wrong, very quickly.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

in the slaughter post it irritated me that a few people were saying that the "old, starving, sick, etc" horses are also _useless_. What does that even mean? If you want to argue that it's more humane to kill a horse than let it starve to death then that's a valid argument but WHY mention how "useful" they are at all? Is a horse really only useful when it lets you climb on its back and hop over little fences in your arena? 

I have four horses who have a forever home with me and I can't imagine it any other way. Of course I know everyone's circumstances are different but I also wish that horsepeople would respect the animal enough know that it's worth is not determined by how much it entertains us.


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

Driving past properties in summer and see ing horses in the paddock without fly masks and with their winter rugs still on! Plus unreliable people are so frustrating... glad i got that off my chest haha


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Equestrienne92 said:


> When riders can't be bothered take 10 minutes to groom their dirty horse before hopping on, or then just toss them into their stall hot and sweaty after running/jumping etc.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oooh...I had FUN with that one day. I was leasing a mare but was also very open to the owner coming to ride her..she was 15 and had discovered boys so the mare had gone essentially owner neglected, though the barn was OK in their care, when I found her.

This girl came out one day and wanted to ride..no biggie. I handed her the horse and went to watch a friend of mine do some jump training in her new horse. I didn't actually see the girl ride as I was in a different location and out of eye shot of the arena she liked to ride in but about 40 mins later I walked back into the barn to find the mare in the stall, saddle (with still fully tightened girth) AND bridle still on and the horse blowing, hot and extremely sweaty..we had temps that day in the 90s. 

I took off the bridle and loosened the girth just for safety sake and marched myself into the break room/tack room where I found little miss chatting with her friends. When I told her she needed to come take care of her horse, she looked right at me and said "you are leasing her from me it is your responsibility to take care of her." Now, I had 10 years of active military duty under my belt, was used to dealing with arrogant little so and whatevers and I was literally twice her age. Instead of saying what I really WANTED to say, I subtly roasted her in front of her friends basically saying I wasn't her groom, she rode the horse, she takes care of her, and then, when she finally gave in, I stayed right there to make sure that mare was properly tended

Of course, little miss then went home to daddy who called me and started haranguing me about embarrassing his daughter, and then apologized when I told him what really happened. The story she spun was that the mare hadn't been worked that hard and wasn't hot when she was brought in that she was going into the tack room to get her brushes when I barged in and just starting yelling at her. The next time she came out, the mare was properly tended after the ride.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Well, where do I start, there is a lot of things irritate me….I even irritate myself.
> I tied to narrow it down….
> 
> 1. If you can afford a big living quarters trailer, learn how to drive the S.O.B. Don’t take up five parking spots at a show or rodeo because you don’t know how to back it up. And then glare at me when I fall in with a crappy cow trailer and have to wedge in next to you.
> ...


LOVE everything about this! Including the signature!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> Things that irk me......
> 
> 3. People who ride in snaffles (often while clamping the horse's jaw shut with a nose band and running martingale or tiedown) and then think I am cruel for riding in a curb bit on a loose rein.


Guilty..sort of. I have used a flash noseband many times moreso for general reminder than tight for control. In my case the horse I bought was a former school horse and wouldn't keep his mouth shut no matter the bit I had on him in the beginning. I dropped him from a Kimberwicke/Kimblewicke however you want to refer to it, to a french link snaffle in less than 6 months and was able to remove the flash once he got it into his think skull that I wasn't a kid that was going to haul on his mouth.

As for martinigales, the running version helps control and doesnt interfere with the jump ability of the horse. Even Olympic riders use them as some horses get REALLY excited (Jumping is my LIFE!) when they see a jump. Standing martingales aren't good for jumping as they can interfere with the horse's use of his head and neck if not fitted properly..originally they were used to keep a horse from flinging his head back. I haven't used either version in, literally, decades.

As for Western bits, as long as they are being used properly, the horse is comfortable and the rider isn't using the bridle and bit as the ultimate braking system., I have no problems. What I always wondered, and understand I am an english rider from day one so western riding illiterate  is why a westrern rider in a pleasure class has bit with 5 inch shanks yet rides with a loop in the rein with the lightest contact..uhm, is a bit with a shank like that really needed? I know there are much milder western bits and if a horse is that mellow or well trained to ride, why the shanked snaffle or curb?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

tlkng1 said:


> is why a westrern rider in a pleasure class has bit with 5 inch shanks yet rides with a loop in the rein with the lightest contact..uhm, is a bit with a shank like that really needed? I know there are much milder western bits and if a horse is that mellow or well trained to ride, why the shanked snaffle or curb?


I don't know if this is the ACTUAL reason but my horse neck reins better in a shank bit.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

demonwolfmoon said:


> What grinds my (horsie) gears...is stuck up people.
> 
> When I first went to get my horse, I went to an English barn and showed the owner my prospects. (she had previously been really supportive of me, a noob, buying a horse).
> 
> ...



You know what? Mules are beautiful, too. So you are completely right. I've also had insult to my horse by my "best friend," saying everyone just told me my horse was cute so my feelings wouldn't get hurt. My horse was as old as dirt. I knew she wasn't stunning, but c'mon.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

*Also,* for those who share arenas with others:

1) When you shout outside or inside, and no one moves or moves into your space, causing a fit for your/their horse, a fast and dangerous stop, or just having to stop everything so you can avoid a horsey wreck.

2) Someone cantering behind your horse and zooming past without saying a word, startling you and in turn, your horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

sandy2u1 said:


> Of course, I guess if I'm confessing, I may as well tell the whole truth. I usually leave it on even if I know darn good and well I'm only riding in the arena.
> 
> Enough about how much I get on y'alls nerves :lol:. It really grinds my gears when someone borrows my saddle and does not fix the stirrups back to the length they were at for me.
> ​


I did that other day! My horse has never ever ever been ridden in a halter and rather than just throw one on and go.. I decided to ride in the bridle first (while holding onto the leadrope-reins) and once he felt comfortable with that, put down the leather reins and ride in the halter.. he was happy so I took his bridle off and cooled him out in his halter.  I do need to get one without knots though.. 

And yea.. I don't like when people mess with my stirrups. I should remember the hole # they were on but I have other important things to worry about! Though it's good desensitizing to change them while I'm on his back because he used to spook badly to any kind of noise he heard in the saddle.. especially if you were carrying keys. And if anything fell out of your pockets and onto the ground (like a candy wrapper,) he would do everything he could to avoid it... even if it was the size of your pinky nail.



Equestrienne92 said:


> When riders can't be bothered take 10 minutes to groom their dirty horse before hopping on, or then just toss them into their stall hot and sweaty after running/jumping etc.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Urgh that drives me crazy too.. imagine how itchy that horse gets when they get worked to a sweat.. plus the rubs and then the chance of them getting sick.. urgh.



COWCHICK77 said:


> Well, where do I start, there is a lot of things irritate me….I even irritate myself.
> 
> Nothing worse than seeing someone punishing a horse for their shortcomings and mistakes…get over it, and learn.
> 
> ...





andimax said:


> People who always have to put in their two cents and argue cuz "they know everything"
> 
> this one is dumb kinda lol but it bugs me!!! When I give our gelding his feed he knocks his feed out of the pan and eats off ground. He jus too good for the feed dish!!


I'm like that with my parents... :lol: 

My boy does that too... I wish they'd give it to him in a shallow dish not a bucket cause then maybe it would stop.



trailhorserider said:


> 1. People who "ride the brakes" and hang on their horse's mouths.
> 
> 3. People who ride in snaffles (often while clamping the horse's jaw shut with a nose band and running martingale or tiedown) and then think I am cruel for riding in a curb bit on a loose rein.
> 
> 4. The tom thumb police.


I ride in a snaffle but I have to agree with you.. the things some people make their horses wear. I've taken off his flash noseband for the 3rd time (my trainer keeps wanting it back on) because he's gotta figure it out himself without literally forcing him to keep his mouth shut.

And I don't know anything about curb bits at all.. but some of those bits can look quite intimidating! 

And same with the Tom Thumb.. but I love how you worded that lol.



tinyliny said:


> If I ever get hard up for cash (I am not rich but not hurting either), the first thing that has to go are my Starbucks Lattes, almost daily! It's a pricey habit.


LOL I've never heard of someone owning up to their coffee habits!  Everyone else usually does everything BUT give up their starbucks. Bravo! lol

I used to get starbucks once a week (as a treat) but I've since given it up.. it can get expensive so I drink Asian coffee now which is sooo much cheaper and less sugary too.



WalnutPixie said:


> The thing that bothers me the most is when the more mature horse people, individuals with whom I would probably benefit from being friends with, have had bad experiences with crazy teenage girls who think a little too highly of themselves and their horse skills. You know the ones. All too often I am ignored and sometimes even glaired at by people who emmediately assume that I will be crazy just because of how I look. That really frustrates me,


So show them you're different! Hold a mature adult conversation with them, and they'll see. I don't let other crazy teenagers ruin my chances.. I got really high up in the staff chain of command when I just showed up, was mature, and demonstrated I could handle myself. And if they DO make snap judgements and don't want to change? They aren't worth your trouble.



christabelle said:


> The thing that irritates me the most is other horse people blaming their equine's misbehavior on others. I don't understand how it is my fault if your horse flips out when I trot. Sounds like operator error to me.


Oh yeah.. even if someone taking off a jacket spooks my horse and causes him to rear and bolt on me, it is my responsibility to prepare my horse for any and all scary jacket monsters. My friend still blames herself even though I've told her a lot of times that it wasn't her fault.. she has a right to take her jacket off. 



attackships said:


> in the slaughter post it irritated me that a few people were saying that the "old, starving, sick, etc" horses are also _useless_.


Yeah that stung.. :/ if horses are only for people's "use" and don't deserve to live their own lives without someone on their back, then what is this world coming to..? People really ARE the center of the universe. 



ReneeM said:


> Driving past properties in summer and see ing horses in the paddock without fly masks and with their winter rugs still on! Plus unreliable people are so frustrating...


Completely agree.. or the ones that get a nice day in winter (like 60s) and still have their heavyweight blankets on... :/ they're going to get sick, maybe even reaaally sick.

Also.. unreliable people make my blood boil. They're absolutely useless in my book if they can't show up when you agree to (there are exceptions.. like for emergency reasons or weather, etc.) but still.. a simple phonecall.




Stoddard said:


> You know what? Mules are beautiful, too.


Yes Mules are breath-taking creatures. I love Mules.. I actually one day want one  I was only poking fun at the original comment of "she looks like a mule" and saying the lady that said it probably looks like a mule xD


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Rascaholic said:


> People who whine about the condition their horse is in (starved) yet smoke like a freaking freight train! HELLO stupid people!!!! A pack of Marlboros cost 5 bucks. *Hay-decent round bales can be gotten for 50 bucks.* Grain between 15 and 30 bucks a bag, depending on brand etc. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know, stop smoking and feed your horse!!


I'll take a truckload of those $50 round bales please, let me know when you'll be delivering. :wink:

Round bales ARE NOT $50 here. A craptastic, might be cow worthy, round bale is $150. I didn't manage to find a single one I'd, in good conscience, feed to my cows, much less my horse. 

Small squares = $12-$15, 3x3x8 = $200, 4x4x8 = $250-$300 AND that's if you can even find any to buy! :shock: Oh and that's grass hay, don't get me started on the price of Alfalfa.

After many, many hours of phone calls and a lot of begging and pleading, I got an incredibly nice farmer to haul/unload and stack ten 4x4x8 bales of Timothy for me and until hay is cut/baled this year, I cannot get any more. Nobody can find any more.... my neighbors have already staked claims on raiding my hay if they run out.

Before you think that *everyone* should be able to easily feed their animals, realize that prices are not the same everywhere and feeding hay (even if you DO have $$$$) is extremely difficult here right now. I can't count how many people are trying to give away kid-safe horses right now because of the lack of hay. I've been offered several very nice, registered ponies/horses for free just because people know I have hay.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

tlkng1 said:


> Guilty..sort of. I have used a flash noseband many times moreso for general reminder than tight for control. In my case the horse I bought was a former school horse and wouldn't keep his mouth shut no matter the bit I had on him in the beginning. I dropped him from a Kimberwicke/Kimblewicke however you want to refer to it, to a french link snaffle in less than 6 months and was able to remove the flash once he got it into his think skull that I wasn't a kid that was going to haul on his mouth.
> 
> As for martinigales, the running version helps control and doesnt interfere with the jump ability of the horse. Even Olympic riders use them as some horses get REALLY excited (Jumping is my LIFE!) when they see a jump. Standing martingales aren't good for jumping as they can interfere with the horse's use of his head and neck if not fitted properly..originally they were used to keep a horse from flinging his head back. I haven't used either version in, literally, decades.
> 
> As for Western bits, as long as they are being used properly, the horse is comfortable and the rider isn't using the bridle and bit as the ultimate braking system., I have no problems. *What I always wondered, and understand I am an english rider from day one so western riding illiterate  is why a westrern rider in a pleasure class has bit with 5 inch shanks yet rides with a loop in the rein with the lightest contact..uhm, is a bit with a shank like that really needed? I know there are much milder western bits and if a horse is that mellow or well trained to ride, why the shanked snaffle or curb?*


*
*

AS a reformed English, now Western rider, there are a couple of reasons. The first is, yes, helps for neck reining. A snaffle just doesn't work the same way and give the pressure in the right place to give the horse the light cue. And, to my knowledge, when you show Western, and I can speak for reining in particular, horses over a certain age MUST show in a shanked bit. Not optional. Just like any other bit-only as harsh as the hands using it. Frankly, I still handle my horses mouth like a piece of fine china and am SO careful and conscious of the shanks and the leverage.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hm let's see.

Rushing a horse through training, the horse has its whole life to succeed no need to be winning in a few months

Discipline snobs, there is no way better than the other way and each way is perfectly fine done correctly. My personal favorite involving this is when people seem to think all barrel racers are ignorant. Yes yes that's why my horse could show in any class and do well in.

Breed snobs, true I own Quarter Horses but doesn't mean im against other breeds

Those people that just want to tear you down when your so proud of something. Examples, my big stocky colt who I saved for months to buy, told he's to heavy to be competitive. My awesome little yearling, to small. When I learned to jump on my own I was a terrible rider because I rode western, that why our instructor (who I did take lessons from when I had money) still talks to me, defends me, and well that's why I won jumping classes right?

People that rant about every little thing, sure some things are bad but really there are worse things in the world than your friend not taking your advice

People who go on and on about how much they love something and want to do it and be good at it, but never will put in the work for it

And lastly those people who go on and one about how bad something is when you know they really have no idea how it functions. I don't like tom thumbs, doesn't mean I shun everyone who uses one. Last time I was asked if I had one I said no I don't like them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

mystykat said:


> I do that almost all the time on long trail rides.. Thinking of investing in a bridle/halter combo.


 Riding with a halter/lead saved my life when my bridle broke and my horse was heading across a lake. I had the combo and didn't like it at all.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Stirrup leathers that don't match a saddle.
Halters under a bridle.
People who put a ton of equipment on a horse when the work it's doing doesn't warrant all of it.
People who "lunge" horses by just turning them loose in a round pen and making them gallop around for 20 minutes.
People who tailgate in the arena, even though my horse's ears are practically touching my nose.
When I call "outside" and the person coming my way goes right to the rail.
When people want to tell me all about my horse.
When someone else rides my horse and thinks she's going to pack them around, then won't listen to me when I tell them to give her somewhere to go and she will get on the bit and slow down to a nice working pace.
People who think that horses being overweight isn't concerning.
People who borrow my stuff without asking, and break it, putting it back thinking I'll never know.
People who act like their discipline is better than mine, or act like I'm a snotty person because I do dressage.
People who allow their horse to act like a jerk, and let them get away with it.
People who assume because I have a Quarter Horse, that she cannot be successful at anything other than trail riding or a western discipline.
People who assume that because my horse has impeccable ground manners and doesn't have random bucking fits under saddle, that she's an easy horse to ride and could pack anyone around.
People who think that the answer to any hoof problem is shoes.


That's all I can think of for now. Haha...


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

DressageIsToDance said:


> People who assume that because my horse has impeccable ground manners and doesn't have random bucking fits under saddle, that she's an easy horse to ride and could pack anyone around.
> 
> .


 
Oh I hear you there!! The amount of times I've heard "bandit is so quiet, your so lucky" - yeah he's quiet because I don't allow him be a toad. He's quiet because I have manners on him and I hate to break it to them, but if they didnt floof around I'm sure their horses would be much the same  They all forget that when I first got him he's rear to get out of work and barrel through anybody who stood in his way.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only one!

That reminds me of another gear-grinder. People who won't do certain things with their horses, because they don't want to "upset the horse".

There's a girl at my barn who won't lunge her horse in tack because she makes her nervous she says. There's people who don't make their horses do things because the horse always acts up...of course they do, they know if they do then they don't have to do what they're avoiding!

Everyone is always amazed at how well Amber tolerates things. Well, she knows that acting up only means she has to spend extra energy for me to do what I was going to do anyway. She sees me as her leader and she knows that I won't let anything bad happen. She trusts my judgement in scary situations.

And of course she sees me as her leader because when she does something rude, I don't sit there and look confused - I smack her one good time, not emotional about it whatsoever, and continue with what I was doing. And when she gives me a correct response she gets rewarded. Like the alpha in the pasture would give a kick or a bite to a subordinate horse that was challenging it.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

People who treat their horses like toys. They play with it and then forget about it until next time. If they break it, they just get another one.

I put up with that for a long time. There was this chick at my barn that rode the horses into the ground and then drove away. That's not even the worst part; _they weren't even her horses_. She presented herself as a horse expert, so naive owners thought they were getting a great deal by letting her "work with" their horses. 

Another big one is melodramatic teenagers. Especially in the horse world. I just wanna slap the attitude right out of them. :evil:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't have many pet peeves, mostly because I don't really care about anyone's opinion unless I ask. So as far as the know it all and talk about nothing's, I turn a deaf ear and focus on the ride. But here's a couple. :wink:

1. On a club ride with over 20 + riders all ages and levels, someone has to bring their ill behaved dog! Many a time an ill behaved dog has been responsible for someone getting into a bit of a mess with a surprised/startled horse. 

2. People that have no respect for others property/land and cause landowners to "reconsider" allowing anyone to ride on it.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Horse-related:
1. Drawreins. Thin twisted wire snaffles. 
2. Pushing young horses too hard.
3. Riders who are terrified of horses who drive nice horses crazy with their paranoia.
4. Underpowered rigs.
5. Riders who balance themselves off the reins.
6. Riders who keep a steady jack on their horse's mouth the whole ride.

Not horse-related:
1. Slow drivers who think they have a God-given right to block the road. 
2. Drivers driving the speed limit (or less) in the fast lane and using it as a travel lane.
3. People who think they have the right to nag you to fix your dog when they don't know anything about unfixed dogs or dog breeding.
4. People who don't offer to let you go first at checkout when they have a huge cart and you're holding just one item.
5. New England-style winter conditions for days on end when it should be a mild climate.
6. States who don't send out plows right after a snowstorm and let the roads get impassable and highways super dangerous.

I'm sure there are other things. But this is what I could think of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

What grinds my gears is that when random people come up and talk to me like I don't know anything about my own horse.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

My non horse related pet peeve. The people who gripe and complain about others who do what they do. Like today a girl posting she can't be called a liar and someone will always be two faced. I've caught this particular girl in so many lies its not funny and she's the most two faced person I know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I actually have surprisingly few pet peeves when it comes to horses. 
But I was at one barn that drove me up the wall, apparently I'm a terrible horse owner noob who knows nothing because I was taking lessons and my horse was/sometimes still incredibly difficult to handle. Yes I'm taking a riding lesson at a walk on a beginner safe horse, no that doesn't make me less qualified to ride my green mare. It means I'm taking the time after a long riding hiatus to make sure I have my timing down pat to not mess up my greenie when she got back from the trainers. 

And people who tell me to discipline my horse when she spooks. Long story there. Just so frustrating. After 7 years of having my spooky, nervous wreck of a mare, I think I know how she best reacts to stuff. 

Also people saying I'm unfair to her. I don't like my horse calling out to others. So I will work her if she calls out. Please don't glare at me because she "is just talking with her friend".

But my biggest pet peeve: parents who favour one child, even without meaning too. *rant alert*
I happen to be dating the "unfavoured" one. Who is taken advantage of by the family, had to take loans from my parents to make ends meet and had to turn his back on what he actually wanted to do with his life for 4 years and still counting because he couldn't afford to go to school. All with a smile on his face. We are even saving up to fly out east with his mom so she can visit family. She doesn't know this yet, we plan on surprising her with the ticket. 
While his sister has her rent paid, her school paid, her phone, car insurance, groceries and liquor/shopping expenses paid. All while whining that she is being ripped off and broke and her parents are mean to her. 
The worst is when the parents try to defend their choice and then say my parents are bad because they don't pay for me to go to school. No, they don't pay for my school, but they have bailed me and THEIR son out. Say when his truck died for good. Who gave him the money to replace it? Or when his dad went on a cleaning rampage and was going to sell his old muscle car out from underneath him my dad took it in and now stores it for him, even supplies the gas for it and for him to drive out there and look after it, which he is allowed to do in my dad's shop. Of course we are both really thankful and have done a fair amount of work in return. 
I'm going to lose it on his parents before he does. I'm just waiting for when we start planning our wedding and she thinks she gets to be a bridesmaid. Not happening.

It feels nice to vent


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

DressageIsToDance said:


> People who "lunge" horses by just turning them loose in a round pen and making them gallop around for 20 minutes.


Free lunging is training in and of itself. While I lunge using a line, I just as often free lunge as well as it gives me a better eyeview of how the horse is moving when not confined to a circle. When I was evaluating the trial horse last week, free lunging showed me she wasn't tracking the same distance at the trot with her hind legs. One was coming further forward than the other..I couldn't see this on the lunge, first because she didn't know HOW to lunge and the direction I was able to teach her in the short 4 days I had her wasn't on the bad side.

Now, I admit I don't make the horse run continuouslyt but let them trot or canter at will...I just walk around and encourage them to keep moving. My last horse got so good at this he actually free lunged in circle and would do up or down transitions just on voice command.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

christabelle said:


> 11. Browband headstalls on bridle bits. Leave the brow band headstalls to the snaffles. If your horse can ride in a bridle bit use a split ear headstall…the only exception is if he bucks so hard he paws it off. <- I don't understand this one
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



As a general rule, Browband headstall goes on a snaffle bit.
If you are riding with shanked bit it should have a spilt ear headstall.

And if you ever had a horse buck so hard that he paws his bridle off with his front feet....you really don't want to do that again, it pops you right out the saddle like a toaster.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

tlkng1 said:


> Free lunging is training in and of itself. While I lunge using a line, I just as often free lunge as well as it gives me a better eyeview of how the horse is moving when not confined to a circle. When I was evaluating the trial horse last week, free lunging showed me she wasn't tracking the same distance at the trot with her hind legs. One was coming further forward than the other..I couldn't see this on the lunge, first because she didn't know HOW to lunge and the direction I was able to teach her in the short 4 days I had her wasn't on the bad side.
> 
> Now, I admit I don't make the horse run continuouslyt but let them trot or canter at will...I just walk around and encourage them to keep moving. My last horse got so good at this he actually free lunged in circle and would do up or down transitions just on voice command.


I know, I'm talking about people who don't actually try to practice having control of the horse free lunging by using their body to control speed, direction and transitions. Doing it to tire them out rather than to teach anything.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Have to say I seen one of my pet peeves today....

A lady driving around town the grate down on her feed door....horses head out....wait for it.....WITH IT'S BRIDLE ON.

I flipped her off....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I don't think this is horse related.. but it scares me seeing dogs loose on the back of a pickup truck on the highway. What if they hit a pothole? :/ They'd go flying..


Guilty..

My dogs ride on the back of the truck...they love it and have been doing it since they were pups. They learn how to ride and I am mindful of them back there.

I had a coyote/red heeler dog that liked to ride on top of the cab, I broke her that..that's excessive. The dog I have now will ride on the toolbox if I have a round bale in the back. But she lays against the back window. They will not jump off of the truck until I say either.


This leads me to another pet peeve....

It is not ok to pet someone elses working dogs.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Have to say I seen one of my pet peeves today....
> 
> A lady driving around town the grate down on her feed door....horses head out....wait for it.....WITH IT'S BRIDLE ON.
> 
> I flipped her off....


Good on you! I hate when people tack up horses and leave them in the trailer... better to spend 30 more minutes getting them ready than 5 minutes of them getting tangled up in their tack and ending up hurt.



COWCHICK77 said:


> Guilty..
> 
> My dogs ride on the back of the truck...they love it and have been doing it since they were pups. They learn how to ride and I am mindful of them back there.
> 
> The dog I have now will ride on the toolbox if I have a round bale in the back. But she lays against the back window. They will not jump off of the truck until I say either..


But on the highway?


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

great thread!!!! i loveeee reading these responses!
mine are:
-when people let their dogs run in the ring
-when people tell you how to care for your horse(once i had someone say that i was starving my horse because he walked up to them in the field when they had grain.they were not sarcastic )
-GRASS RIENS
-when people think they are better then you because they jump higher.
-being interupted when in "my zone" 
-horse people at the barn on a beautiful day riding thier fancy 30,000 dollar horse over fences in a brand new ring who act miserable because they want attention.

haha, that felt good to say :/ wow, i feel like a hater lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

princecharming said:


> -GRASS RIENS


What is that?


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

princecharming said:


> great thread!!!! i loveeee reading these responses!
> mine are:
> -when people tell you how to care for your horse(once i had someone say that i was starving my horse because he walked up to them in the field when they had grain.they were not sarcastic )


I'd be more worried if a horse DIDN'T walk up to the offer of free grain. Take any horse related food out into a large turnout paddock..you become the best friend of every horse in there including the one you originally went out to find.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't say I like tom thumbs or the shank/leverage bits in western and I started/still passionately ride western. I started Princess with one and the other, neither worked. She liked to go fast so I had to have a tighter rein. Those were not good choices for he and I know that now. I wish my riding instructors figured that out. :/


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You know what my pet peeve is? Warm dishes. They're terrible and I advoid doing the dishes when they're still hot at ALL costs  I'd rather go to the dentist.

As for horse pet peeves, I do have a bit of a list...

(*) Know it alls who think they can teach me how to do something. I have no problem with someone who IS more experienced than me giving me some pointers, but a kid? oh no.
(*)* Ungrateful people of any age.* Thats my biggest, for sure. Most people narrow it down to just little kids who are spoiled brats, but I know quite a few adults and teenagers who are just aweful. They have three year old fillies that they're already showing at 3-4' fences and wondering why the filly is lame and grouchy, a 15 year old horse with artheritis and back problems so bad she's already had to retire him because she kept pushing him, a $10,000 WB colt, a giant farm, personalized everything, the world served on a platter....and they complain. Yet here I am working on a scrubby little farm just to be near horses, taking great pride in my beautiful inbred, sicklehocked miniature horse, working hours and hours weekly to help my family out with finances, just being happy that I'm alive and able to enjoy the horses. Tell me how that makes sense?
(*) Tall people tack  My butt definately needs a 14" saddle, but my legs are swat! I can never get a saddle that is short enough for my legs and wide enough for my booty D:
(*) Stallion owners who let kids ride them. Even if your stud is well mannered, he's still a stallion and he still may act like a boy sometimes.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> [/B]
> 
> AS a reformed English, now Western rider, there are a couple of reasons. The first is, yes, helps for neck reining. A snaffle just doesn't work the same way and give the pressure in the right place to give the horse the light cue. And, to my knowledge, when you show Western, and I can speak for reining in particular, horses over a certain age MUST show in a shanked bit. Not optional. Just like any other bit-only as harsh as the hands using it. Frankly, I still handle my horses mouth like a piece of fine china and am SO careful and conscious of the shanks and the leverage.


Thanks for clarifying


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

What grinds my gears....quite a few things.

1) People who are "coaches" who shouldn't be coaches in the least.

2) People who do not properly warm up their horses before they merge into the trot or canter. 

3) Riders who ride on the rail all the time, no bending, no circles, no serpentine's. Use the arena Ladies and Gentlemen

4) Riders who jump, jump, jump, jump and jump

5) People who use 2 reins all the time, without knowing how to use the leverage rein only when needed.

6) Riders who blame their horse for errors and faults, instead of looking to themselves for the reason aka my horse refused the fence, my horse wont bend, my horse is heavy on the forehand and blah blah blah blah

7) Riders who make the horse conform to them, instead of they conforming to the horse

8) The fact that I have to lock up my tack trunk and keep all my horse cookies in my SUV to keep people with sticky fingers from taking/using my stuff at their free will. 

9) Standing Martingales. They really irk me. 

10) Riders who yank on their horses faces, to get them into some headset, instead of riding them correctly from back to front. 

11) People who go through horses like toilet paper.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

PEOPLE WHO DON'T SPAY AND NEUTER!!!!

In my area it's FREE! And yet there are kill shelters up the wazoo, and free kitten ads ALL OVER THE PAPER, all over craigslist and all over Freecycle. Ok guys, you won't get your kitty spayed, she has kittens, you give them all away to strangers...and what do you think is going to happen AGAIN six months from now?!
I moved here with two cats!
Now I have nine!!!! Three of whom are supposed to be foster kittens, found in a rain storm, in the middle of the night at three weeks old...and all female /facepalm.

ETS: every "kitten season" the kill shelters are more than four cats/cage...and kill *daily* I know...because I asked.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

andimax said:


> People who always have to put in their two cents and argue cuz "they know everything"
> 
> this one is dumb kinda lol but it bugs me!!! When I give our gelding his feed he knocks his feed out of the pan and eats off ground. He jus too good for the feed dish!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
i know how you feel. ALL 4 of my kids rip their hay out as soon as i put it in the troughs, then they look over their shoulders at me to make sure i saw them do it. then they eat some and mostly take a dump on the rest of it.:shock:



I hate when im cleanins stalls and my colt comes into the one im cleaning and either dumps the wheelbarrow over or takes a dump and walks back out.


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

My biggest pet peeve is when someone finds out that my mare is a Standardbred and the first words out of their mouth is "You can actually ride one of those?" :-x

Yes, I know her breed was/is originally meant for harness racing. That doesn't mean that they can't make great riding horses! :evil:


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

A man, who was the first to try to school the horse I now own, gave it up after a few tries and then stated that the horse was a smartass and an agressive idiot. Just like that. The truth is, he just wasn't able to cope with his dominant character and tried to use force where wits were needed. He is also the one from whom I bought my guy. He was shameless enough to state that one of the things that made up the horse's price is the "large amount of work he put in his schooling". Actually, he had given up this project to one of his workers, a really talented girl who did everything all by herself. The horse was continued to be called names and scorned upon by the barn owners just because he didn't accept their "training methods".


----------



## Lost without horses (Dec 29, 2011)

Lazy and/or ignorance don't belong around horses. Unfortunately I see it too often.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Good on you! I hate when people tack up horses and leave them in the trailer... better to spend 30 more minutes getting them ready than 5 minutes of them getting tangled up in their tack and ending up hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> But on the highway?



We bought a "real" horse trailer, and the first thing I did was take the dividers out, puting your horse saddled in the trailer with dividers is kinda dumb unless you tie your stirrups up...but in a stock trailer we saddle our horses first because you don't have a tack room in the trailer. I don't trailer a horse with his bridle on. On occasion I have had to, but that is the beauty of the mecate rein setup, you can tie it up so it doesn't pull on the mouth. But if for some reason I am with out a halter I will put him in the trailer loose.

And for the dogs, yep on the highway. They just know, once I get on pavement and things speed up...they lay down against the headache rack or in the bed depending on what I truck I have. Out of all my years of toting dogs around in a pickup, if I have had them since a pup, I haven't had a problem.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lost without horses said:


> Lazy and/or ignorance don't belong around horses. Unfortunately I see it too often.


Lazy, I agree.

Ignorance. No one is born knowing everything. There is going to be some ignorance. Any there isn't a single person out there that knows everything about horses.. so they too are a little ignorant. Better to be admittedly ignorant, than run around thinking you're the bee's knees and know absolutely everything.. and turning down help.

Don't you think?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> but that is the beauty of the mecate rein setup, you can tie it up so it doesn't pull on the mouth.


Yeah I learned about that today via a video on the forum  



COWCHICK77 said:


> And for the dogs, yep on the highway. They just know, once I get on pavement and things speed up...they lay down against the headache rack or in the bed depending on what I truck I have. Out of all my years of toting dogs around in a pickup, if I have had them since a pup, I haven't had a problem.


Well as long as they know not to stand up and run from side of the truck to the other. Personally I just rather they not be out there, but I have nothing against people that let them in the back. Infact my ex-boss let her two working dogs in the back of her Ram


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

demonwolfmoon said:


> PEOPLE WHO DON'T SPAY AND NEUTER!!!!


This is debatable in my book. Studies have been shown that in some breeds of dogs, such as rottweilers, It's actually better to NOT spay/neuter. It leads to cancer and shortens their lifespan. But that doesn't mean you can let your dog run around and breed with the dogs down the street. It's called being a responsible owner and not letting your un-spayed dog in heat out of your sight, or your male dog roam the neighborhood.

We have 3 dogs, 1 spayed, 1 neutered, 1 un-neutered male.

One of my pet peeves. People that think spaying/neutering is the only solution when it can actually be harmful to certain dogs. The only reason I got my male neutered was because we own his mom who wasn't spayed at that time. 

It's all about being a responsible owner.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> This is debatable in my book. Studies have been shown that in some breeds of dogs, such as rottweilers, It's actually better to NOT spay/neuter. It leads to cancer and shortens their lifespan. But that doesn't mean you can let your dog run around and breed with the dogs down the street. It's called being a responsible owner and not letting your un-spayed dog in heat out of your sight, or your male dog roam the neighborhood.
> 
> We have 3 dogs, 1 spayed, 1 neutered, 1 un-neutered male.
> 
> ...


To some extent. But spaying/neutering also cuts down on certain cancers, such as testicular or uterine (not sure if dogs can get ovarian lol, though I bet google could tell me!), since the organ is no longer there. I do not know specific breeds prone to shortened life spans...I haven't researched this.

You may be a responsible owner of one of the animals that is an exception to the rule. -But-How many people who own rottweilers are breeding animals who do not further the breed...just because they want to sell Rottie pups for profit? Or end up with mixed pups...dumped at the shelter. Or the hound mix pups for 25 dollars on Craigslist... =(

Anyway, it seems to be regional...dogs don't *seem* to get put down as much here in PA...but apparently back home in San Diego...it's the cats that don't get put down and the dogs that do. *sigh*


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Guilty..
> 
> My dogs ride on the back of the truck...they love it and have been doing it since they were pups. They learn how to ride and I am mindful of them back there.
> 
> ...


I had a Blue Heeler that rode on the end of the hood like the Mack truck hood ornament. The faster you'd go, the lower and more aerodynamic he'd get till he was flat like a hood scoop


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

My biggest pet peeve... seeing a former school horse, that used to love jumping, being ridden into the ground. There is a difference between fitness and excessive and exhausting rides!! I learned that a proper warm up included trotting with lots of circles etc... not ten laps extended trot then directly into a gallop!! What about a well balanced horse???!! I actually got on this horse, that a few years back was a great schooling pony, and when I went to trot a circle, he had lost all of his bend. Each move was jagged and straight as a plank. He also no longer had the rhythmic canter that I was used to, when I asked him, he lunged straight forward into a gallop. It is a sad thing...

Also, about the same horse... he has recently gotten into the habit of rearing and falling over onto his owner. Think he is trying to tell her something??!! Too bad she doesn't listen...


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

It's not people who don't spay and neuter, is the people who intentionally let their dogs breed around just for the puppies that I can't stand. I have family guilty of this, and I hate it. Not even purebred, they just want the mutt puppies because "they're so cute!" Yeah well, so are those poor things sitting in the shelters.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

*People Related:*

1.) People that only parent in public or never parent at all and then wounder why their children run a muck.

2.) Like some one said above...stupid people.

3.) People who think they know it all, people who love to argue about anything, and people who try and one up everyone.


*Horse Related:*

1.) Almost everything other people mentioned above about 
-kids running around on horse back at shows
-horsemanship no no's
-halters under bridle
-trailer windows down with no bars and/or screens up
-people not knowing how to park their trailers or save room for others
(I also hate the people that take up space at shows with 5 extra vehicles parked beside the trailer)
-people that waste money on stupid things but can not seem to feed their horses
-people who tie their horses up by the reins clipped to a bit
-people who do not know when to properly blanket their horses (weather wise)
-people who by young green horses when they know nothing about horses
-people who force/push their horse to do things to soon or when they are not trained to do it
-people who are not ready when it is their turn
-people who confuse their bad riding for their horses issues
-and others I am sure I left out

2.) people who use training equipment incorrectly, or any tack incorrectly

3.) unfitted back cinches, what is the point of having one if I can fit between it and your horse?!?!

4.) people that come to shows and do the events and take 10xs longer then everyone else, knock everything down, and take forever to get in the shoot...all in all just unskilled riders (I used to be one so I can hate)

5.) people who talk smack about other riders, about how they can beat them but never do.....people all bark and no bite.

6.) people who drive/walk by my pasture and throw things at my horses or inside my pasture......I have found cds, water bottles, beer bottles, balls (big and little), and lots of other trash items.

7.) little girls down the rode who run up and down my fence line because they think its fun to get my horses to chase them/run with them.

I have had to put tree cameras up around my property just to cut down on # 6 & 7 from happening.

8.) people running their horse on the roads (cement/asphalt/gravel) and running out in front of cars (this happens on a daily bases with the same little girl who does number 7)

I could go on and on.


Died laughing when I read this comment --> but it scares me seeing dogs loose on the back of a pickup truck on the highway. What if they hit a pothole? :/ They'd go flying..


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> Died laughing when I read this comment --> but it scares me seeing dogs loose on the back of a pickup truck on the highway. What if they hit a pothole? :/ They'd go flying..


Yeah yeah laugh it up.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

demonwolfmoon said:


> To some extent. But spaying/neutering also cuts down on certain cancers, such as testicular or uterine (not sure if dogs can get ovarian lol, though I bet google could tell me!), since the organ is no longer there. I do not know specific breeds prone to shortened life spans...I haven't researched this.
> 
> You may be a responsible owner of one of the animals that is an exception to the rule. -But-How many people who own rottweilers are breeding animals who do not further the breed...just because they want to sell Rottie pups for profit? Or end up with mixed pups...dumped at the shelter. Or the hound mix pups for 25 dollars on Craigslist... =(
> 
> Anyway, it seems to be regional...dogs don't *seem* to get put down as much here in PA...but apparently back home in San Diego...it's the cats that don't get put down and the dogs that do. *sigh*


Oh mostly definitely. I'm not opposed to spaying/neutering. But it should be an informed decision on WHEN to do it. Spaying a female too young can cause issues that she'll deal with the rest of her life. Possibly have to be on hormone control to help with incontinence, obesity etc.

I don't have Rotts either, I just used them as an example because I know that the majority of the time, the males are better left intact. I have Labs. 

Spaying our female was the best thing we did for her. We added years to her life by doing it. But she was 6 when we had it done. Which I feel is also better for them. Maybe not necessarily THAT old, but not at 6 months. She had a huge tumor on her ovary that was removed.

It's completely debatable and everyone has their own opinions. I know a lot of people don't treat their dogs the way that I do. My dogs aren't just pets, they are members of the family and get treated better then most dogs I've seen. Unfortunately it's the people that think they'll get rich quick by breeding their dog and selling the puppies that are the problem. Not the responsible breeders that do genetic testing, eyes, hips, elbows, registration, and have a waiting list for puppies to arrive with deposits placed.

Here in MI, our local humane societies adopt out so many dogs that they drive down to Kentucky and Tennessee and rescue dogs out of their shelters because of the high demand. Out of 10 animal shelters we have in my area, only 1 is a kill shelter.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh here's another one.

Not too long ago, I was driving down the road and a girl, maybe 10 or 12 was riding her horse alongside a BUSY road. No helmet, ALONE and she had a dog that was unleashed running right along side of them. Stupid Stupid Stupid!

I NEVER let my dog near the road. Ever. And I don't even ride down the road alone, let alone a child.

Where were the parents!?!?!?!?


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah yeah laugh it up.



I mean I can just imagine it...that is why it is soooo funny!

I do not think it would happen that easily but it make me uneasy when I see it sometime, but only when the dog is standing up on the side. I even saw it one time where the person had the tail gait open, now that ticked me off!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

or when they have a really hyper dog in back that runs back and forth. i can just see them getting thrown in the middle of their run when the truck goes around a corner just a liiiiiittle too fast


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Here in MI, our local humane societies adopt out so many dogs that they drive down to Kentucky and Tennessee and rescue dogs out of their shelters because of the high demand. Out of 10 animal shelters we have in my area, only 1 is a kill shelter.


One of the grad schools I applied to is in MI...maybe I should move there...the situation with the local ads and the kill shelters is just way too depressing for me. 
I can't imagine a situation in which not spaying all these cats is good for them...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> I mean I can just imagine it...that is why it is soooo funny!
> 
> I do not think it would happen that easily but it make me uneasy when I see it sometime, but only when the dog is standing up on the side. I even saw it one time where the person had the tail gait open, now that ticked me off!


I've seen a puppy and an older dog get unseated on the highway.. it was very scary. 

That would tick me off too!!



Roperchick said:


> or when they have a really hyper dog in back that runs back and forth. i can just see them getting thrown in the middle of their run when the truck goes around a corner just a liiiiiittle too fast


Exactly..


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Tianimalz said:


> It's not people who don't spay and neuter, is the people who intentionally let their dogs breed around just for the puppies that I can't stand. I have family guilty of this, and I hate it. Not even purebred, they just want the mutt puppies because "they're so cute!" Yeah well, so are those poor things sitting in the shelters.


Amen. Someone who's breeding to better the breed should not have to put up with being harassed about fixing. But the people who breed just because "puppies are cute" give good breeders a bad name to the people who don't know the difference between a reputable breeder and a BYB, which unfortunately is a lot of people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyQHBooger428 (Jan 14, 2012)

Everytime I go to the barn the BO tries to push Parelli techniques on me. It does nothing but p*ss me off. "You're doing that wrong, Parelli does it this way." "The only way to get proper respect from your horse is to play Parelli's 7 games." "You need a carrot stick and a rope halter, Parelli uses them every day." And a whole lot more. If you even mention another training technique (I personally love Buck Brannaman) you get an earfull about how they do everything wrong. Grrrr.....Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Peanut Rollers that oddly win classes at shows.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

MyQHBooger428 said:


> Everytime I go to the barn the BO tries to push Parelli techniques on me. It does nothing but p*ss me off. "You're doing that wrong, Parelli does it this way." "The only way to get proper respect from your horse is to play Parelli's 7 games." "You need a carrot stick and a rope halter, Parelli uses them every day." And a whole lot more. If you even mention another training technique (I personally love Buck Brannaman) you get an earfull about how they do everything wrong. Grrrr.....Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


'
And you don't say anything? When I was at a "Parelli" barn last year I made it ABUNDANTLY clear that I used all different techniques and yeah, I do a little Parelli type stuff, but some of it is all very similar, IMO. They were good about it and not pushy at all THey knew I would ask if I wanted their input.:wink:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

sierrams1123 said:


> I mean I can just imagine it...that is why it is soooo funny!
> 
> I do not think it would happen that easily but it make me uneasy when I see it sometime, but only when the dog is standing up on the side. I even saw it one time where the person had the tail gait open, now that ticked me off!


Leaving the tail gate is no different than riding on the flatbed. Dogs just have to know how to ride. I have never had a problem....


Ya'll want a rant.... 

Everyone wants to "save" you...I don't need to be saved... don't tell me I have to wear a seat belt or a helmet..that is my choice. When I was a kid..mom would boot me out of house. So there I would go, stuff some crackers in my pocket, catch a horse and take off for the day with a pack of dogs and not come home until dark. She never worried much cause we were taught how to take care of ourselves. Everyone wants to baby their kids, dogs and horses. I wasn't sent out with a crash helmet and knee pads every time I walked out the door. I have been packing a knife, shooting a gun since I was big enough to hold one up and driving a stick shift pickup since I was 7. And when the time comes, I am going to raise my babies the same way.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MyQHBooger428 said:


> Everytime I go to the barn the BO tries to push Parelli techniques on me. It does nothing but p*ss me off.


I had something similar happen to me when I was at my old barn... I turned on my puppy eyes and told them that I was soooo ignorant and I needed all this help. And I just have nooo idea what I'm doing with my horse and he's so green and blahlalala. They never bothered me again, they actually invited me on more trail rides and invited me to ride with them more often. They were so willing to just make sure I was alright. 

I don't know how it worked.. but it did! And my horse and I were happy larks :lol: we kept on with our training and whatnot and we've been fine since. The more open you are, apparently the less stuffing-of-information-down-one's-pants happens.. in my experience at least.



COWCHICK77 said:


> Everyone wants to baby their kids, dogs and horses. I wasn't sent out with a crash helmet and knee pads every time I walked out the door.


Good point.. but it doesn't help my mom is the biggest worrier ever so unfortunately I got roped into the whole "oh that's so dangerous!" boat. But good on ya for being able to do things with confidence and assurance without fretting about safety or what others think. That's deserving of respect. Wish I could get there.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

-When non-horse riders (or even people who ride horses regularly) think it's mean to kick a horse or be strict with it..

-When people think they know more than you about EVERYTHING

-When people try to tell you about your horse! (I had a lady tell me that my horse is not letting me put the bridle over his ears because the halter was on..HELLO? The halter is on so I can actually reach his ears when he flings his head!)

-When people use your stuff and put it back in the wrong place (mostly gets put somewhere where I never find it again)

-People who don't move their horses over when you're trying to tack your horse up

-People who board there horse somewhere and then never ride it or go to see it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> -People who board there horse somewhere and then never ride it or go to see it


You don't know the circumstances behind why they aren't out there. I'm about to leave the country and my horse will still be at the barn. I'd be devastated if people started making snap judgements about me or my horse..


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Skyseternalangel said:


> You don't know the circumstances behind why they aren't out there. I'm about to leave the country and my horse will still be at the barn. I'd be devastated if people started making snap judgements about me or my horse..


Totally agree Sky-My retired guy no longer makes the winter commute home to VA. THerefore, he is in NY boarded for 6 mo., basically without me at all. He is better taken care of than most, and I trust the BO implicitly. Would you rather I truck him and his arthritic stiff hocks 7 hrs in a trailer just so he can be "close to his mommy" for the winter? Sure, I miss him. However, he is VERY happy. He hates the heat in VA, loves the snow in NY.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Leaving the tail gate is no different than riding on the flatbed. Dogs just have to know how to ride. I have never had a problem....
> 
> 
> Ya'll want a rant....
> ...




I never said there was anything wrong with it nor did I say it scared me to death or made me mad the only time it worries me is when the dogs are standing on the sides because my morbid self can just see the dog bailing out while the vehicle is running.

I throw my dogs in the back of a truck all the time, kinda the reason I said the previous comment made me laugh about the whole pot hole thing, I am not saying it can not happen just very unlikely.

Also there is a difference between the tail gate being closed or not.
I do not see anything wrong with it if its just a short distance in your yard/pasture or something but when it is going over speed of about 20 miles an hour I find a problem with riding with a dog in the back with the tail gate down, the dog could easily get thrown out.

We have hunting dogs and there is no way after a hunt of any kind I would want them inside of my truck but that is why there is such thing called a dog box. Like I said before I do not have a problem with it, it is your call. As far as everything else you said I am staying out of that, I could honestly care less if you do or if you don't.

One thing people on this forum need to get over is trying to shove their beliefs down other peoples throats, just because two people do not agree or look at something the same way does not mean either are wrong.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I hate it when parts of the bridle are not properly tucked into their keepers. Drives me absolutely bonkers!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

sierrams1123 said:


> I never said there was anything wrong with it nor did I say it scared me to death or made me mad the only time it worries me is when the dogs are standing on the sides because my morbid self can just see the dog bailing out while the vehicle is running.
> 
> I throw my dogs in the back of a truck all the time, kinda the reason I said the previous comment made me laugh about the whole pot hole thing, I am not saying it can not happen just very unlikely.
> 
> ...


Slow down sparkplug.....all I was saying was that all the years of having dogs, I haven't killed one by it falling off the flatbed...which is no different than having the tail gate down.

The second paragraph wasn't directed at you, perhaps I should of posted separately to keep from confusion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Slow down sparkplug.....all I was saying was that all the years of having dogs, I haven't killed one by it falling off the flatbed...which is no different than having the tail gate down.
> 
> The second paragraph wasn't directed at you, perhaps I should of posted separately to keep from confusion.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I was not confused. I understood.
funny how you called me spark plug, I should have used that as my username  describes me well.


----------



## lynn3765 (Dec 14, 2011)

MyQHBooger428 said:


> Everytime I go to the barn the BO tries to push Parelli techniques on me. _Posted via Mobile Device_


My problem is and was the direct opposite. I took a training method and while nothing was ever said quite out loud, I always got the strange looks, rollled eyes and a "don't do that" if I used the method to correct my horse while riding in a lesson.

Funny that the same trainers who were rolling their eyes at me had me using the method in order to solve some chronic ground manner problems with school horses. Still, they will never admit they "approve" of the method.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

WOW! I had NO idea this thread would be such a HUGE hit!


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

I totally agree with MyQHBooger428. It's not my horse and it ticks me off when she tells me about it (Hi Peanut! ) I've gone through it myself and she has my total sympathy.

She isn't having any problems with her horse she would need help with. Other than the fact that he's turning into a rank sob on the ground because the BO refuses to correct him other than gently backing him up and rubbing a carrot stick on him because anything else isn't the Parelli way. :roll:


----------



## MyQHBooger428 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thia said:


> I totally agree with MyQHBooger428. It's not my horse and it ticks me off when she tells me about it (Hi Peanut! ) I've gone through it myself and she has my total sympathy.
> 
> She isn't having any problems with her horse she would need help with. Other than the fact that he's turning into a rank sob on the ground because the BO refuses to correct him other than gently backing him up and rubbing a carrot stick on him because anything else isn't the Parelli way. :roll:[/QU Now Thia my guy isn't a rank snob for me anymore. Why you may ask? Because the last time he tried to pull that crap we had a come to jesus talk and now he walks next to me on a loose line like a big ol' red puppy dog  But he is a "rank snob" for the BO at times cause he knows he has her number. And have to add my favorite Parelli tip I got from her when riding. "To get him to move forward sit up tall, think big, and smile with your butt." LOL :-D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> As a general rule, Browband headstall goes on a snaffle bit.
> If you are riding with shanked bit it should have a spilt ear headstall.
> 
> And if you ever had a horse buck so hard that he paws his bridle off with his front feet....you really don't want to do that again, it pops you right out the saddle like a toaster.


Interesting- never even heard of that. I use brow band headstalls for every bit. Always thought it was a personal preference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

No horsey pet peeves... and I'll admit I do have a slight case of roadrage...

1. People who park at the petrol pump and go into the shop without getting petrol - park at a designated parking spot you muppet!

2. I spotted a woman I know, who I'm not in anyway friendly with (she is one of those shove her beliefs down your throat people who's horse has NO manners at all) walking back to her car which was parked in a parent/infant spot. I know her youngest is about 10. I also know I had to drag my then 3 month old baby across a wet and windy carpark.

3. I've had people stop me and harrass me for spanking my daughter. This drives me up the bend. One was in a carpark and she had tried to run out infront of cars three times, after the first two warning I gave her backside a good clatter. A woman stopped and informed me that it is illegal to smack my child and she could call child protective services on me. I told her to go ahead, but as far as I was concerned the smack she got on he **** was nothing compared to the smack a car was going to give her. 

4. People who drive about 20 below the speed limit. I understand you dont want to speed, but go somewhat near the speed limit please, the line of traffic behind you has somewhere to be.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Better we get our frustrations out on here than on our horses or loved ones!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Thia said:


> My biggest pet peeve is when someone finds out that my mare is a Standardbred and the first words out of their mouth is "You can actually ride one of those?" :-x
> 
> Yes, I know her breed was/is originally meant for harness racing. That doesn't mean that they can't make great riding horses! :evil:


You too, eh? The one I hear about my mare is, "Standardbred? Are you sure? She's not ugly like the Standardbreds I've seen."

Gee, thanks...


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Maple said:


> No horsey pet peeves... and I'll admit I do have a slight case of roadrage...
> 
> 
> 3. I've had people stop me and harrass me for spanking my daughter. This drives me up the bend. One was in a carpark and she had tried to run out infront of cars three times, after the first two warning I gave her backside a good clatter. A woman stopped and informed me that it is illegal to smack my child and she could call child protective services on me. I told her to go ahead, but as far as I was concerned the smack she got on he **** was nothing compared to the smack a car was going to give her.
> ...


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

......


----------



## lynn3765 (Dec 14, 2011)

I encountered a couple of other pet peeves. People who park at the barn leaving a half car, or more, width between them and the car next to them. If people would park normally instead of being terminally paranoid, many more people could park. 

Also, there is a BIG sign, with big red letters, and I do mean big, on the side of the double doors going into the indoor arena that says, DO NOT block the entrance. Two cars were right in the center of the access. Have to wonder if people think the instructions don't apply to them?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

tlkng1 said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > No horsey pet peeves... and I'll admit I do have a slight case of roadrage...
> ...


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> What is that?


Redirect Notice

grass reins are used for horses and pones who put there head down to eat grass while you are riding. they make it impossible for your horse to put his head down, and if he/she trips they cant use their head freely. IMO people should be able to keep their ponies head up by themselves, or not ride in a field with grass

i guess they just bother me lol, sorry to those who were offended and use grass reins.


----------



## lynn3765 (Dec 14, 2011)

Maple said:


> tlkng1 said:
> 
> 
> > Maple said:
> ...


----------



## lynn3765 (Dec 14, 2011)

princecharming said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> grass reins are used for horses and pones who put there head down to eat grass while you are riding. they make it impossible for your horse to put his head down, and if he/she trips they cant use their head freely. IMO people should be able to keep their ponies head up by themselves, or not ride in a field with grass
> 
> .


Ponies. We have a dirt ring but the ponies, if being ridden by some of the smaller kids, can be pretty obnoxious about reaching for the stray tuft or two of grass under the railing. The smaller kids tend to do more stop and go type activities, trotting or cantering one at a time. The ponies, while trained well for beginner riders, still press the issue at times.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

princecharming said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> grass reins are used for horses and pones who put there head down to eat grass while you are riding. they make it impossible for your horse to put his head down, and if he/she trips they cant use their head freely. IMO people should be able to keep their ponies head up by themselves, or not ride in a field with grass
> 
> i guess they just bother me lol, sorry to those who were offended and use grass reins.


Yeah it's like those people that rather not cut a tomato with a knife, but use one of those -as-seen-on-tv gadgets instead of putting forth the effort.

That pony doesn't look too comfortable with those grass reins on him. Poor thing.. My horse wouldn't dare take grass in my presence lol, but even if he was hard to manage, I wouldn't use a device to keep him from doing it :/


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah it's like those people that rather not cut a tomato with a knife, but use one of those -as-seen-on-tv gadgets instead of putting forth the effort.
> 
> That pony doesn't look too comfortable with those grass reins on him. Poor thing.. My horse wouldn't dare take grass in my presence lol, but even if he was hard to manage, I wouldn't use a device to keep him from doing it :/


haha EXACTLY! i think you should be able to engage your horse so that they at least are not thinking about food, but maybe *just maybe* focusing on the person on its back of the signals he is hopefully recieving from his rider?


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

People on trail rides that say "Whoa!" when them mean "Easy!" or "Walk!"

If riding one of my horses I tell then no whoa when you just want less go. Then if they say it again I pull my horse up and make them stop also. I tell them if you find yourself saying whoa when you wanted to just slow down, bring them to a stop anyway.


----------



## redlover01 (Oct 31, 2011)

it drives me insane when i see a scared horse and all the owner is doing is jabbing him or her in the side with spurs ....i have actually almost got into a fight with a chick because i started yelling at her and telling her how selfish she was ....she also ran him out of the gates and almost hit one of the other gates with him .......i hate idiots


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

princecharming said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> grass reins are used for horses and pones who put there head down to eat grass while you are riding. they make it impossible for your horse to put his head down, and if he/she trips they cant use their head freely. IMO people should be able to keep their ponies head up by themselves, or not ride in a field with grass
> 
> i guess they just bother me lol, sorry to those who were offended and use grass reins.



I don't think you offended anyone, we just didn't know what there were.

I was thinking of a loping hackamore...they are made of a certain type of grass..not sure what kind. That is what confused me.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

sierrams1123 said:


> I was not confused. I understood.
> funny how you called me spark plug, I should have used that as my username  describes me well.


My husband calls me "Sparkplug" when I get wound up...lol

Just a question...do you guys hunt your dogs on the hood? I am not sure what kind of hunting you do or what kind of dogs you run, but most guys that I know from my area would carpet the hood of a pickup and put a dog or two on it.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> My husband calls me "Sparkplug" when I get wound up...lol
> 
> Just a question...do you guys hunt your dogs on the hood? I am not sure what kind of hunting you do or what kind of dogs you run, but most guys that I know from my area would carpet the hood of a pickup and put a dog or two on it.


No, we squirrel hunt (cure dogs mostly). They tree and we just follow them around. My boyfriend has dogs for hog hunting as well, but I refuse to do that. Two things that scare me are pits and wild hogs. I have bulked up some hogs for eating but I can not do hunting with the dogs or even checking traps, I am fluffy and can not climb a tree very fast so when some one yells "tree" I have more of a chance of getting a bite or a plow then I do making it up the tree.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

sierrams1123 said:


> No, we squirrel hunt (cure dogs mostly). They tree and we just follow them around. My boyfriend has dogs for hog hunting as well, but I refuse to do that. Two things that scare me are pits and wild hogs. I have bulked up some hogs for eating but I can not do hunting with the dogs or even checking traps, I am fluffy and can not climb a tree very fast so when some one yells "tree" I have more of a chance of getting a bite or a plow then I do making it up the tree.


LOL, Cur dogs are tough, I worked for a guy in OK that used them to gather cows...but usually spent more time trying to catch dogs than cows..lol

The only hog hunting I have done was picking them off across a pasture by laying a rifle across a hood of the pickup. I have never hunted them with dogs. I can't imagine getting ran over by hog being anymore fun than getting ran over by a ****ed off cow!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> LOL, Cur dogs are tough, I worked for a guy in OK that used them to gather cows...but usually spent more time trying to catch dogs than cows..lol
> 
> The only hog hunting I have done was picking them off across a pasture by laying a rifle across a hood of the pickup. I have never hunted them with dogs. I can't imagine getting ran over by hog being anymore fun than getting ran over by a ****ed off cow!


wow just noticed my extra E on curE dogs haha silly me.
anyways ours are trained very well they stay close by and come when called.
I deer hunt and am rather blood thirsty, my dad hates hogs on his land so if I am ever up in a stand he has given me strict orders to take them out, the more the better  I am morbid so their squeal makes me smile.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

sierrams1123 said:


> wow just noticed my extra E on curE dogs haha silly me.
> anyways ours are trained very well they stay close by and come when called.
> I deer hunt and am rather blood thirsty, my dad hates hogs on his land so if I am ever up in a stand he has given me strict orders to take them out, the more the better  I am morbid so their squeal makes me smile.



That's cool, the ones I were around were just catch dogs..so they were just supposed to latch on to one.

LOL, "squeal like pig"...what gun do you like to use?


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I recently have used a 7mm 08 and I really liked it, I stole it from a friend of mines father. I also shot a new custom made rifle that belonged to the same friends father, can not remember exactly what it was, but I kinda fell in love with it 
I also adore a 243, and for fun you can not beat a 22  my boyfriend brought a new one home the other day (no scope) and was not happy when I started to out shoot him  he blamed the sun, I blamed his lame skills 
I will shoot just about anything, I just prefer to be warned about the kick before hand.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I hear ya...I love a 22 or a 243 they are just plain ol fun! I like a 270 for coyotes and when I used to deer hunt I had a 6.5X55 Swedish Mauser that my dad gave me. 
Glad to see another gal that likes to hunt!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

People who don't treat their horses properly. That covers everything, from making them go for 10 hours without hay, over tucking the neck (especially with draw reins), no turnout, etc..


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

People that go buy a $15,000+ horse and automatically think that they will become better at whatever discipline they do and not think they have to up their riding skills. While this is a pet peeve of mine...I love watching people spend a bunch of money on horses then screw them up. Not screw them up but bring them down to the riders level.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

How about parents who put their children on horses that are way to big for them and over which they obviously have no control - without helmets. I see this at local play days A LOT. It scares me!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I only made it to page 7 of this post, but I have one that happened this weekend!

When I get a new student who has ridden somewhere else before and the mother tells me she w/t/c and jumped a little. I put the kid on a horse and when asked to pick up a posting trot, she nearly falls off because she cant post!!! We spent the entire lesson on a lounge line learning to post with her hands on her thighs at the walk. She improved greatly, but then her mother complained it was because the saddle didn't fit her. I wanted to say no, its because your kid cant ride as well as you said.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

What grinds my gears is for sale ads, claiming to have that quiet weanling/yearling, and then to prove it they post pictures. Pictures of their 6-8 year old children sitting on the foal/yearlings back. IRKS ME! I see it way too much.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

something that grinds my gears and probably quite a few others.. I see ads all the time for 2 year old well broke kid safe horses( umm no) and I saw an ad that was taken down but the filly was 10 months old and had had saddle on and started under saddle and let their kids ride the horse.. seriously at 10 months old I never considered putting a saddle on my horse


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

People that say they love and want my horse and then make all of these comments how they're going to steal him and give him all these ridiculous comments like "oh he's so wise" "oh look how much he adores me" and stuff. I can't tell if they are serious or not, but it really knits my sweater... >: [ leave my dang horse alone!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Skyseternalangel, your horse just sent me a message that he wants to come live with me and be my one and only special horse. We share a deep and meaningful bond.....even though we've never met! :shock:

Had to do it, too much to resist! :lol:


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Ahhh I love this thread!  it's funny and educational! 

I hate hate hate it when people buy young horses and jump it 5 feet just to show how much "scope" they have. The horse has it's whole life to freaking jump, whyyyyy do you feel the need to jump it's legs off when they're just 4!! This happened at my old barn - BO imported a young prospect from Holland, jumped it 1.40 courses, blew it's tendon and now it's lame forever. Like seriously people, let your babies be babies! What is the rush?!?!

And kind of an add on to that, people why free jump the crap out of their FOAL to show what a great "jumping prospect" it is. How can it have a career in jumping if it's lame and broken by the time it's 2?
Ughhh, people are just too stupid an impatient...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Walkamile said:


> Skyseternalangel, your horse just sent me a message that he wants to come live with me and be my one and only special horse. We share a deep and meaningful bond.....even though we've never met! :shock:
> 
> Had to do it, too much to resist! :lol:


Good thing I just ate or you'd be toast!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have TONS of pet peeves because I'm OCD pretty bad so I will spare you all the novel I could write LOL I'm going crazy just thinking about them!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

redape49 said:


> I have TONS of pet peeves because I'm OCD pretty bad so I will spare you all the novel I could write LOL I'm going crazy just thinking about them!!


Please share, I'm partially OCD as well. That or I just care way to dang much  Either option is viable.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I remembered one. I absolutely despise when people are emotionally cruel to horses (and other animals, of course), calling them names, shouting at them, applying unreasonable punishment, giving them pejorative nicknames, and so on. If you hate them SO much, then don't work with them, for goodness sake, there are tons of other jobs and hobbies you could do!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Please share, I'm partially OCD as well. That or I just care way to dang much  Either option is viable.


OK well here's a list of things I can think of off the bat:

Drivers who don't use a turn signal. 
Kids who tease dogs/horses through a fence.	
People who drink directly out of the containter.	
Parents who bring their young kids to R rated films.
People who blame anything but themselves for THEIR failure.	
People who sit next to you on public transportation even when there are other seats available.	
Noisy eaters. 
Roadmaps that aren't folded correctly. 
People with bad table manners.	
Drivers who won't turn right on red.	
Double negatives.	
when people use the butter and leave crumbs in the container.
Guys who leave the toilet seat up.
Someone standing over my shoulder reading the computer screen.
poor grammar/spelling 
People that tailgate when your driving.	

SOME HORSE RELATED:

people who think they are trainers because they have been riding x amount of years. 
horses with obvious bad manners and nothing is done about it
people who do nothing but jump higher and HIGHER and do no flat work or ground work.
people who crank their horses in to frames via contraptions or strong bits.
people jumping older horses too high and complaining when they come up lame.
rhinestones.
stuck up/rude people in ANY discipline.
jumps left up.
halters under bridals. 
reckless people in the warm up pen who don't pay attention to anyone else.
bell boots that don't fit.
tack that doesn't match.
imported horses automatically being better quality than domestic horses.
people who don't discipline their young horses because it's a "baby".
people who only buy a horse because of their color/markings.
plopping in the saddle when mounting.

BELIEVE ME THERE ARE MORE BUT I'LL STOP NOW BECAUSE I HAVE STUFF TO DO LOL


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I've yet another!

People who automatically assume racehorses are all beaten senseless with whips and don't see the outside of their boxes, that nobody actually cares about them. I get this alot.. if people saw how well taken care of our horses are, how much the lads/lasses love these horses and learned anything about the whip and the restrictions/how it is used in racing they could very well change their "blinkered view".


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

redape49 said:


> OK well here's a list of things I can think of off the bat:
> 
> _*Drivers who don't use a turn signal. *_
> *Kids who tease dogs/horses through a fence. *
> ...


You are seriously my new best friend :lol:

I made a key.

Bold = annoys me
B/I/U = stand clear because I will throw something at you!

Blue = it used to bother me, but now I see it as a challenging game for my horse and I! 

Teehehe that was fun!


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

This is an epic topic!! So much on here annoys me to, just been sitting here nodding all the way through 20 pages haha

Putting a few more out there...

People who assume I'm stuck up because my mare is a tb. Fyi she is pratically a rescue case and I took her on for her character and horse-inality, not her breed and looks.

My neighbours- spoil the daughters fat **** pony but under feed, under rug and don't even care about their beautiful chestnut mare :'( Me and a friend recently admitted to each other that we both go into her field to straighten her rug and give her a pocket full of mix

Drivers who don't slow down.

Drivers who honk the horn/ rev engines/ start engins/ open doors as i ride past. Yes, it _was_ your fault she spooked stupid person!!

People who use flash on their camera inside. Fair enough you don't know **** all about horses, but i do and I'm telling you nicely to stop spooking the horses. In a minute I will show you what its like having a light flashing in your face

oh and people putting the padlock on the wrong way round. My tack, room my rules! The jaggedy bit of the key faces RIGHT! Please get it right because at 6:30 in the darkness of the morning my caffeine craving brain isn't functioning properly to conider turning the key round


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

People, who treat halter riding as silly and senseless entertainment that has nothing to do with horsemanship. I used to see lots of them in the barn I used to learn - sometimes somebody would come to lease a horse for a trail ride with an instructor leading the ride, boast about being a great rider, then frown and smirk upon the halters (it was a NH-only barn with no bits and bridles used in the lease), stating that no serious riding can be done with those...and then being barely able to mount the horse, nearly unable to control it, with a chair position and stiff, hard hands, complaining, that the horse won't listen... Ugh... Riding is about horsemanship, not equipment!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

> People who sit next to you on public transportation even when there are other seats available.


This one brought up another one of mine.

When in a public restroom, and you are the only one that is in there. Then someone comes in and sits in the stall right next to you when there are 10 more available! Really?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Funny stuff!

PEOPLE STUFF:
That do not reprimand children.
Ignore NO TRESPASSING signs.
Drive around BLASTING their music.
Semi-trucks that cross lanes on our winding roads - I flip them off, honk my horn, and if I'm behind them I call in and report them. Too many people have been killed on our roads.
Motorcycles. No I don't have to look out for you, please keep on your side of the road and please be safe. I refuse to hit the ditch with my child in the car to save your stupid hide. If you can't handle winding roads KEEP OFF, don't make me drive 45 miles to town doing 20MPH because you can't hold your bike up, just pull over!
Do not bring your dogs to my house. I have told you 1,000 times that they are not socialized, they are GUARD dogs, my protectors from trespassers, wild animals, and dangerous dumped stray or lost hunting dogs. They are trained to ATTACK strangers and have on multiple occasions.
People who show up unannounced. I'll call you before I come over, give me the same respect.
Dirty ears, ewwwww, get a Q-Tip!
Men who leave their dirty socks at the side of the bed!
Ladies who pee standing over the toilet seat! If we all sat, there would be no problem!
Smart smart a$$es, there are plenty of Stupid smart a$$es out there. If you are so smart, use your powers wisely!

HORSE STUFF: (a bunch already mentioned!)
Grade bashers. Hey, someone has to take them, and I've found most to be hardier, smarter, and often times better looking than thousands of PB's.
Tack snobs. Sure my bridle didn't cost $200, but it works and fits him fine.
Shoe or Barefoot enthusiasts. It can go either way people, depends on the horse.
Evil horse traders, not the good ones with a good eye, but the ones that dope horses, or "forget" to disclose any dangers, history, difficult behaviors.
Canter or gallop on paved roads. STUPID STUPID
Thinking it's ok to hit/smack/kick/slug your horse because horses kick and hit each other. Do you bite your dog? It's tacky, you can use a rope, crop, etc but not your hand/fist/leg. I spank my child, with a wood spoon, I don't slap her in the face or kick her.
Bit snobs, it's all in the hands!
Hard hands, what are they thinking!!!!
Horses who are started hard, without basic ground work. Thanks....
Swearing by a particular method, they got their ideas somewhere...
Long winded corrections about obviously simple mistakes on forums, especially spelling or using the wrong word.

I will "confess"... I do trail ride in a bridle/rope halter/light lead. I make sure it fits correctly and does not rub or hinder the bridle. If you've never ridden extremely difficult trails, 15 miles from home, risking bear/bobcat/lion encounters you don't know how valuable an extra strong rope halter and lead can be. I won't be left in the dust to be attacked when the reins are simply ignored and I'm bashed into a tree if they bolt. When training or hacking in the yard, no.
I'm also "guilty" of putting my dogs in the back of the truck, they love it! Especially when we take them to swim in the river!


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

Competitors who are rude to show volunteers. Hey - I know you're stressed but my butt was here at 6:00 a.m. to make sure your show ran smoothly. Say thanks when I tell you "good luck" or "have a good ride".

oh - and you asked me how many riders out you were 100 times so you should BE READY TO GO WHEN I CALL YOUR NUMBER. Don't fart around, putting on your jacket and arguing with your mom. Get in the ring or loose your fricking spot! 

Although most competitors are really nice!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> I'm also "guilty" of putting my dogs in the back of the truck, they love it! Especially when we take them to swim in the river!


Oh no worries, Cowchick and I hashed that out and we're good now :lol: But what fun!!! River swimming must be a blast! Very cold though haha


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

People that down pick up after their horse (what comes out of the rear)
Stuff that is left out and around (Fly masks, poop scoopers etc.) 
When the tack rooms door is left open (do you want mice to eat your tack?)
People that drive SOOOO slow!!!
When people are just stupid
Fords and Chevys


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh no worries, Cowchick and I hashed that out and we're good now :lol: But what fun!!! River swimming must be a blast! Very cold though haha


Yeah, only in the summer! :lol:
That would be a Cooold ride home!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Fords and Chevys


Why? =o What do you haul with (if you haul) ?


----------



## Cowriey (Jan 18, 2012)

i hate trying to catch my old horse (who is now the lesson horse) from the pasture after he's been out there for a few days. it takes me at least an hour and the help of 3 other people. dang pasture is too big and he's too fast!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Dodge Ram 1500. Put over 1k in engine mods to make it have even more torque and brute power.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, my #1 people problem, store clerks who cut in front of you in an aisle or stand there talking in your way to an item!!! Whatever happened to courtesy? GIT OUTTA MY WAY, please.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I have to laugh with all the people who lamented about their horses who poop in their hay!!!! Geez, I'm trying to keep you alive! Don't you know how much that cost!!!
I'd LOVE to see the look on my husbands face if I let one loose on my plate! LOL!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

FlyGap said:


> I have to laugh with all the people who lamented about their horses who poop in their hay!!!! Geez, I'm trying to keep you alive! Don't you know how much that cost!!!
> I'd LOVE to see the look on my husbands face if I let one loose on my plate! LOL!



I had to laugh at this... since I am cooking dinner right now....


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

when ppl have never been around horses, then buy one an act like they know everyyyy thing about them>=|
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

People who can't give you credit for anything you've done with your horse. It's always external factors that caused his fantastic muscle or his improved movement. It couldn't possibly be the way you're training your horse.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

FlyGap said:


> I have to laugh with all the people who lamented about their horses who poop in their hay!!!! Geez, I'm trying to keep you alive! Don't you know how much that cost!!!
> I'd LOVE to see the look on my husbands face if I let one loose on my plate! LOL!


OMG I almost choked on my Tea!!! That just made the hubby go WTF??


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> You are seriously my new best friend :lol:
> 
> I made a key.
> 
> ...


HAHA HI NEW BEST FRIEND!!! :lol: I used to not let other in the warm up ring bother me, I've looked at it from the game point of view as well, but more like a 007 game instead of mario kart LOL


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

redape49 said:


> HAHA HI NEW BEST FRIEND!!! :lol: I used to not let other in the warm up ring bother me, I've looked at it from the game point of view as well, but more like a 007 game instead of mario kart LOL


Oh yes, totally agree!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Ah, I got another one!! 

When people look down, or become spiteful because of my "Labradoodles." They'll downright turn their noses up and say its nothing but some glorified mutts. 

That irritates me... Labradoodles are slowly on their way on becoming a breed themselves, they've been selectively bred (by people who are in fact trying.) for certain traits, and I for one am in total love. I have two rescue labradoodles, and one thats really more lab but I love them anyways. I mean, all breeds were "mutts" at one point, how do you think new breeds are designed?! Not to mention fresh breeds that are made with cross breeding are argumentevily healthier because of the fresh "blood" getting thrown in the gene pool. 

...yeah, that gets on my nerves. :lol:

And how can someone be so hateful against a dog like this?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What a cutie pie!!! I used to work at a doggie day care so I got to play with labradoodle pups and poodle pups... I seriously adore them. So smart and spunky and fun. 

People look down on them? That's silly.. 

I don't like people who over react or are so close minded to their own opinion that anything else is just plain wrong and the person with the other opinion is just dumb. What's the point of that, to make others feel bad?


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> What a cutie pie!!! I used to work at a doggie day care so I got to play with labradoodle pups and poodle pups... I seriously adore them. So smart and spunky and fun.
> 
> People look down on them? That's silly..
> 
> I don't like people who over react or are so close minded to their own opinion that anything else is just plain wrong and the person with the other opinion is just dumb. What's the point of that, to make others feel bad?


I couldn't understand why people get so mad about Labradoodles, to me... at least breeding them is better than throwing together random dogs, at least Labradoodles could very possibly hold a registry in the future, and seem to have a lot of useful qualities. Great family dogs, kind, a little hyper but they sure love to nap :lol: Just great companions.

But yes... just close mindedness overall is a big annoyer, and no matter how hard you try you always run into one or two of those kinds of people wherever you go. Eh, it helps to have somewhere to vent it though so you don't accidently take it out on someone else :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Tianimalz said:


> Eh, it helps to have somewhere to vent it though so you don't accidently take it out on someone else :lol:


Yeah  

What's your dog's name btw? We have a little black poodle at my barn named Susanna.. she's adorable.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah
> 
> What's your dog's name btw? We have a little black poodle at my barn named Susanna.. she's adorable.


Awww... I'm a sucker for poodles, they're just the most charming little dogs. His name is Dopple  He looked like a bigger version of my late mini poodle, so we called him a Dopple Ganger... and it ended up sticking :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Aww that's so cute haha! Clever name! 

Yes I want a poodle..


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Horse people that watch you doing something or some kind of training with your horse, and they tell you that they dont like or use that method of training because of this reason or that reason, and then one day you walk by, and see that they are doing the same thing with their horse that they badmouthed to you about.

People who put their horses away in their stalls or turn the horses out and leave the halter on. Its risking the horse getting caught up on something and getting hurt.

Riding in an arena (not including trail riders here because thats different) with the halter still on, over or under the bridle. It looks so sloppy.

Riders who get mad or frustrated with their horse for not responsing or understanding their cues, and suddenly jerk the reins and slam the horses mouth over and over. 

Those who ask your opinion on something and then argue with you or try to make you agree with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Showjumper1 said:


> Horse people that watch you doing something or some kind of training with your horse, and they tell you that they dont like or use that method of training because of this reason or that reason, and then one day you walk by, and see that they are doing the same thing with their horse that they badmouthed to you about.
> 
> People who put their horses away in their stalls or turn the horses out and leave the halter on. Its risking the horse getting caught up on something and getting hurt.
> 
> ...


Agreed with everything but the halter. I leave the halter on when I leave state for a few days, just because I'm paranoid that my little fence runner will go decide to visit the neighbors- and her halter has my contact information on it.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

heres another one for me.. people saying you cant do this or that because im not skinny as a bean pole... yes being a bigger person limits you some ways, but it doesent mean you have to sit on the couch and be a waste of space.. and yet another.. people thinking wanting to own a horse and learn to ride is a phaze you grow out of because you are a guy


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

gingerscout said:


> heres another one for me.. *people saying you cant do this or that because im not skinny as a bean pole*... yes being a bigger person limits you some ways, but it doesent mean you have to sit on the couch and be a waste of space.. and yet another.. people thinking wanting to own a horse and learn to ride is a phaze you grow out of because you are a guy


Now that's just plain mean. You can do everything a "skinny as a bean pole" person can do. If your heart is in it, you will win it


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tianimalz said:


> Agreed with everything but the halter. I leave the halter on when I leave state for a few days, just because I'm paranoid that my little fence runner will go decide to visit the neighbors- and her halter has my contact information on it.[/QUOT
> 
> Oh well I understand that reason for doing that. In case someone needs to return your escapee, hehe. I was mostly talking about people who make an everyday habit of it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Showjumper1 said:


> Tianimalz said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed with everything but the halter. I leave the halter on when I leave state for a few days, just because I'm paranoid that my little fence runner will go decide to visit the neighbors- and her halter has my contact information on it.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe a naive question, but what is a hay ring?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> Showjumper1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be more likely to get nervous if there was one of those hay rings out, I've heard nasty stories about halters getting caught on those :? So yes, I still agree with you in some aspects. (I prefer nets to hay rings for those safety reasons  )
> ...


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh wow, the qoutation marks are all screwy on this page :rofl:

LOL, gotta love Portal!

Heres a picture of a hay ring


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

if somebody tell you it is a phase then they are so wrong it is not funny. I have been hooked on horses since I was 10yrs I am now 54yrs so if the is a phase I hope it never ends I ride a draft horse and I am a man ( cowboy is the word)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> 6) Riders who blame their horse for errors and faults, instead of looking to themselves for the reason aka my horse refused the fence, my horse wont bend, my horse is heavy on the forehand and blah blah blah blah


*YES.*

I was riding in my lesson today - doing a course. It was really nice, but I knocked a rail (not a huge deal, it was one rail). But when I completed it - the first thing I said to my coach was:

_Why did I knock that rail?_ Not, oh - naughty Chinga. Your so bad, you should have jumped better.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

loveduffy said:


> if somebody tell you it is a phase then they are so wrong it is not funny. I have been hooked on horses since I was 10yrs I am now 54yrs so if the is a phase I hope it never ends I ride a draft horse and I am a man ( cowboy is the word)


I'm really confused..


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

just thought of one that drives me CRAZY:
-people that leave the bathroom door wide open, this is the ONLY place with heat, please, keep it there.
-people who insist on riding in the indoor dressage arena, who set up jumps, and DONT put them away
-people who dont pick up their horses poop in the fancy, brand new arena with nice footing. 
-people who get off their horses whenever anything goes wrong. 

OKAY I THINK IM DONE HATING ... love this thread


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

BARN DRAMA !!

people who say their trainer is better than yours

people who dont ever ride or practice then get mad when they dont get a blue ribbon...or blame their trainer for them not improving..

people who dont follow arena rules even though they know them


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

When people think their horse is worth MUCH, MUCH more than it is.

Bragging about having a certain breed. Who cares? 

Those who think they know everything, but are really just annoying and hopelesss.

"Yank, Kick" riders who know better.

Non disciplinarians.

People who HAVE to have the mose expensive things and the BRAG and BRAG about their Pessoa this and Stuuben that.

People who take me the wrong way.


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> When people think their horse is worth MUCH, MUCH more than it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

^^People who let their horses climb all over them and don't do anything about it.^^


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i second that one vanillabean !

i hate when people dont get after their horse, and then act like im all mean to my horse because im strict with her ! the same people wonder why my horse is good and their horse is pushy...


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

^^ ohhh, that makes sense, i agree 100%! thought you were talking about people who didnt have a dicipline that they rode. LOL thanks!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Mares that are advertised as "exposed to ___ stallion for 20__ foal" or "may be in foal". :evil: You know what? The mare is or is not pregnant, so which is it? Am I buying one horse or two? Why don't you stick a crowbar in your wallet and have her TESTED? God almighty.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

:rofl:


Jessabel said:


> Mares that are advertised as "exposed to ___ stallion for 20__ foal" or "may be in foal". :evil: You know what? The mare is or is not pregnant, so which is it? Am I buying one horse or two? Why don't you stick a crowbar in your wallet and have her TESTED? God almighty.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

fake people.. or people who string you along like a puppy on a string and think either your too dumb to know they are doing it or wont say something... my example

I have a lady that I took a few lessons with last year.. things went well then family issues came up and she had to cancel and then weather went bad and she said shoot for the spring.. but I keep in decent contact with her.. then she said if I wanted I could come out anytime on certain days of the week and work on things.. I answered her with great when and what time... couple of days go by oh I didnt mean now.. wait a couple of weeks ( I can clearly read in the previous chat that it said whenever, but im not going to argue) wait 3 weeks.. she says I cant wait to start working with you early spring.. then a couple of days her story changed to If I want lessons starting in the summer.. no Im interested now.. and I can see in the text you keep changing the date.. like im not going to notice.. sorry if its not a big deal to people.. but dont change your story 3 times a week


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

gingerscout said:


> fake people.. or people who string you along like a puppy on a string and think either your too dumb to know they are doing it or wont say something... my example
> 
> I have a lady that I took a few lessons with last year.. things went well then family issues came up and she had to cancel and then weather went bad and she said shoot for the spring.. but I keep in decent contact with her.. then she said if I wanted I could come out anytime on certain days of the week and work on things.. I answered her with great when and what time... couple of days go by oh I didnt mean now.. wait a couple of weeks ( I can clearly read in the previous chat that it said whenever, but im not going to argue) wait 3 weeks.. she says I cant wait to start working with you early spring.. then a couple of days her story changed to If I want lessons starting in the summer.. no Im interested now.. and I can see in the text you keep changing the date.. like im not going to notice.. sorry if its not a big deal to people.. but dont change your story 3 times a week


What took you so long, man? I would have told them ttfe after blowing me off once. There are plenty of other trainers out there. Maybe you'll find one that's worth your time and effort and money!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> What took you so long, man? I would have told them ttfe after blowing me off once. There are plenty of other trainers out there. Maybe you'll find one that's worth your time and effort and money!


 what took me so long as she was a decent trainer.. and the lessons I had were great.. she taught me alot, and her horses were awesome, and in great shape, and well kept.. and when she had family issues.. I believed her and felt bad for her.. but since then its been a different story everyday.. Im looking for more lessons now.. as I had to stop for the year in the fall, but my trainer is pregnant.. and she is usually done till early spring anyways, but with the kid coming.. she isnt going to give any lessons till summer at the earliest, maybe fall she said so she gave me a heads up


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

People who try to pressure their riding style or preferences (gear, trainers, etc.) on you, just because you have a little less experience than they have. Ok, I'm not a pro yet, but I still can make my own decisions about what I want to do with my horse!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

gingerscout said:


> what took me so long as she was a decent trainer.. and the lessons I had were great.. she taught me alot, and her horses were awesome, and in great shape, and well kept.. and when she had family issues.. I believed her and felt bad for her.. but since then its been a different story everyday.. Im looking for more lessons now.. as I had to stop for the year in the fall, but my trainer is pregnant.. and she is usually done till early spring anyways, but with the kid coming.. she isnt going to give any lessons till summer at the earliest, maybe fall she said so she gave me a heads up


Mhm but there are plenty of good trainers out there. If it were me, I would have found one to work with temp. while she was dealing with her stuff so that you wouldn't lose saddle time nor your decent trainer.

I'm not criticizing you by the way


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Saranda said:


> People who try to pressure their riding style or preferences (gear, trainers, etc.) on you, just because you have a little less experience than they have. Ok, I'm not a pro yet, but I still can make my own decisions about what I want to do with my horse!


 I agree with this.. I still consider myself a newbie when it comes to things.. Ive had about 2 years of lessons maybe a little more.. but Im still learning.. but Im lookin gto buy something rideable in the spring for me to work with and have fun with, ride trails.. etc.. well I say what Im looking for size and build wise, and people say I dont think you need this or that and push me to buy what they like.. not what im looking at.. If I say I would like an app.. people tell me they are ugly or hard to work with..same with arabs..etc.. every horse ive ever looked at someone didnt like it due to their experience.. they want me to have what they would like to own, but want me to pay for it it seems


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Mhm but there are plenty of good trainers out there. If it were me, I would have found one to work with temp. while she was dealing with her stuff so that you wouldn't lose saddle time nor your decent trainer.
> 
> I'm not criticizing you by the way


 I know your not.. thats why im looking now, I want to start riding again.. trainer I have now does not have an indoor, and she doesent like riding in cold so she doesent give lessons in cold.. but neighbor has kids and ponies and they ride every day im there, but I cant say much as they are her horses, and I respect her and her property so I wont ride them unless given permission in person.. Im just saying if this lady wants to help great.. if not.. tell me and Ill find someone else


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

gingerscout said:


> I know your not.. thats why im looking now, I want to start riding again.. trainer I have now does not have an indoor, and she doesent like riding in cold so she doesent give lessons in cold.. but neighbor has kids and ponies and they ride every day im there, but I cant say much as they are her horses, and I respect her and her property so I wont ride them unless given permission in person.. Im just saying if this lady wants to help great.. if not.. tell me and Ill find someone else


Yeah that would have been nice. Though some people have extremely busy lives and have trouble fitting everything in and it's a darn shame :/ I hope you do find a good trainer to work with!

FYI I LOVE Appaloosas.. the mare I met had such a personality! Get whatever the heck you want so long as it works for you


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, gingerscout, so it is. I was also a bit frowned upon by some because I bought a horse that was neither too spectacular by his look, neither with an easy-going character, neiter very talented or built for success in sports. I was often suggested to buy a better horse for a cheaper price, and I had to go on and on, that I want THIS horse, not A horse, that I want to be with him because he is perfect for ME, not for a certain discipline or someone else's aspirations!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Saranda said:


> Yeah, gingerscout, so it is. I was also a bit frowned upon by some because I bought a horse that was neither too spectacular by his look, neither with an easy-going character, neiter very talented or built for success in sports. I was often suggested to buy a better horse for a cheaper price, and I had to go on and on, that I want THIS horse, not A horse, that I want to be with him because he is perfect for ME, not for a certain discipline or someone else's aspirations!


 well I get it more because I got tired of everyone shooting down every horse I wanted to buy for some reason or another, granted some were sickly or just plain nuts so I understand.. that I knew a good family friend who had a couple of yearlings for sale and I bought a yearling from her.. and people give me flak all the time that my first horse is a yearling. and I only have 2 years of lessons under my belt( they dont know how much my wife has in experience though when they say that stuff)


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Also - people who have nothing to do with horses, yet have a strict opinion about how to ride, because they've been to a lease barn trail ride or two. For example, I had to deal with a friend, who tried arguing that learning posting trot can't possibly be that time-consuming, because she trotted once and all she had to do was bounce in the saddle, and that I can't possibly be right about such riding style harming the horse's spine, because the lease instructor told her it was ok. Some people... The sad thing is - horses get sore and hurt because of them. I just hope she'll learn with time that riding has got so much more in it than just bouncing on a moving animal once in a while.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

heres yet another one im finding while looking at ads... horse will only be sold to a good home.. yet your pic shows a dirty skinny horse with visible ribs and hip bones standing in solid mud up to its knees.. I would think a lot of homes would be better than that


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Chardavej said:


> Parelli. 'Nuff said.


Ditto on that! And want to add....people who go to a show, do umpteen classes, then wonder why their horse is getting worse as the day goes on, THEN blame the horse for bad performance. People....horses are not machines and by the end of the day after doing all those classes, is simply TIRED! Pick the ones you and your horse are good at and forget the classes you aren't good at.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

People who brag about having their horse with a big name trainer.

Not all trainers are created equal, however there a lot of really great trainers that no one has really heard of yet because they don't have the big money clients to send them 10 nice colts a year...getting that many high dollar horses sure does increase your odds at winning a futurity or show...


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

I think in one of my previous threads was something about pet peeves...

I'll try to find it , better than typing it all over again.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/horse-health-pet-peeves-95325/#post1140122

I also can't STAND chewing noises...I hate them! it makes me violent lol


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Prople who try and sell their emaciated, overgrown, wormy, dental nightmares at good/show condition prices.
I was looking at a little 18 year old arab mare for my daughter, they wanted $1,500!!!! She was so poor it would have taken at LEAST that much to get her back into shape. Of course she was kid broke, she COULD HARDLY STAND!! Sad deal, had to pass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

"I also can't STAND chewing noises...I hate them! it makes me violent lol" 
Ugh, nothing I hate more than the sloppy, smacky chewing noises. MOUTH CLOSED PLEASE!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Jessabel said:


> Mares that are advertised as "exposed to ___ stallion for 20__ foal" or "may be in foal". :evil: You know what? The mare is or is not pregnant, so which is it? Am I buying one horse or two? Why don't you stick a crowbar in your wallet and have her TESTED? God almighty.


Oh! This bothers me! I had one person try really, really hard to get me to buy a mare and as soon as she said it was out with her stallion I asked if she has been seen by a vet yet. When the answer was no I instantly said no.
Lady continued to bother me, "its a perfect mare, yada yada and you could possibly get a little surprise in the spring!"
I wanted to keep arguing so bad, but I had to walk away, especially when she started going on about how much a better surprise it could be if the mare has twins. How cute! :?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol...twins....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

mystykat said:


> "I also can't STAND chewing noises...I hate them! it makes me violent lol"
> Ugh, nothing I hate more than the sloppy, smacky chewing noises. MOUTH CLOSED PLEASE!


I don't mind the munching noises.. I actually find it quite soothing being in the barn late in the evening and listening to them nibble away on their hay - but horses that play with their mouths drive me up the wall. 

I'm struggling to find a way of describing it.. they just slap their lips together and its like a constant slap-slap-slap-slap. Am I the only one who had a horse who did this?


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

People who never use a turn signal on their cars. I am not a mind reader. I can't tell where you are going to go

People who talk or text on their cell phones in their car. I can always tell who they are because they 
are either all over the road or speed up and then slow down constantly

People who talk on their cell phone in the grocery store and stand in my way when I just want to get my stuff and leave. 

People who can't do the speed limit. I am not in any hurry to get somewhere but I do enjoy doing the speed limit when I do.

People who use my brushes at the barn and then don't put them back. I don't mind sharing but I shouldn't have to look for my brushes all over the place when I come out to ride. Fortunately, I have a chest that I can lock and keep my stuff in one spot


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Maple said:


> I don't mind the munching noises.. I actually find it quite soothing being in the barn late in the evening and listening to them nibble away on their hay - but horses that play with their mouths drive me up the wall.
> 
> I'm struggling to find a way of describing it.. they just slap their lips together and its like a constant slap-slap-slap-slap. Am I the only one who had a horse who did this?


nope my yearling needs some more weight put on her so when I feed her she is seperated from everyone esle, and fed seperately so I know she is getting what she needs.. and the other adult horses dont get a midday feeding.. so when I feed her they all stand at the gate and smack their lips nonstop, or grind their teeth on the fence, or try to eat it, or chew on the chain.. like they are wasting away to nothing because they dont get grained 3 times a day


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Maple said:


> I don't mind the munching noises.. I actually find it quite soothing being in the barn late in the evening and listening to them nibble away on their hay - but horses that play with their mouths drive me up the wall.
> 
> I'm struggling to find a way of describing it.. they just slap their lips together and its like a constant slap-slap-slap-slap. Am I the only one who had a horse who did this?


 
Lol I mean people who chew like this. I don't mind hearing horses munch.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

mystykat said:


> Lol I mean people who chew like this. I don't mind hearing horses munch.


LOL! Complete tosser moment for me! I'm so with you there, I'm forever shouting as my husband and daughter to chew with their mouths closed. I hate when people chew gum loud enough for the world to hear.. drives me up the wall. :evil:


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Maple said:


> LOL! Complete tosser moment for me! I'm so with you there, I'm forever shouting as my husband and daughter to chew with their mouths closed. I hate when people chew gum loud enough for the world to hear.. drives me up the wall. :evil:


Haha! I know, my mom slops her soup, chews her food loudly..I have to leave the room, I can't handle it! Oh that drives me crazy too!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Something that grinds my gears right now.. is the neighborhood I live in has some pretty dumb people living in it. I have a guy who rips around on a 4 wheeler with his infant on his lap with no helmet on him or the baby or any real protection for the baby and he is going like 20+mph on the snow and ice making it fishtail holding the baby with one hand and steering with the other.. I want to go punch this guy in the face.. this kid is seriously less than a year old it looks in a onesie.. and its only 20 degrees outside to boot:twisted:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Typical boy play.. but not with a baby. That is irresponsible.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

When people say that have a "Blue Roan" horse, and it's GREY. Do your freaking research about colors! I can't tell you the number of horse ads I see that stats Blue Roan, but the horse is grey. I just want to message them and give them a piece of my mind...Grrr...


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> When people say that have a "Blue Roan" horse, and it's GREY. Do your freaking research about colors! I can't tell you the number of horse ads I see that stats Blue Roan, but the horse is grey. I just want to message them and give them a piece of my mind...Grrr...[/QU
> 
> I knew someone who bred a blue roan/mearle( sorry my dog terms arent that great) to another of the same kind.. and wound up with a litter of deaf and blind dogs.. she didnt understand you couldnt breed the 2 together and she wondered why they were all blind and deaf.. they brought them into the vet because they couldnt find the food she put infont of them and she was worried.. the vet almost had a heart attack


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

This happen today in the snow people driving at speeds way to fast to stop on ice so what do these rocket scientist do cut me off like what am I suppose to do stop you for hitting the trees


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

gingerscout said:


> CLaPorte432 said:
> 
> 
> > When people say that have a "Blue Roan" horse, and it's GREY. Do your freaking research about colors! I can't tell you the number of horse ads I see that stats Blue Roan, but the horse is grey. I just want to message them and give them a piece of my mind...Grrr...[/QU
> ...


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

loveduffy said:


> This happen today in the snow people driving at speeds way to fast to stop on ice so what do these rocket scientist do cut me off like what am I suppose to do stop you for hitting the trees


I actually stopped a lad in the shop last year when he drove right up behind me on non-treated icy roads.  I eventually moved in and let him by me, he got all of two minutes further than me and was in the shop at the same time. I quickly informed him if he wanted to kill himself that was fine, but I didn't feel like goin at the same time and either did my child who was sitting in the backseat.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

It absolutely grinds my gears when a person has very little to do with a horse but the moment company comes over, they saddle up and ride as if they do it regularly. Just showing off, you know? "Look what _I've_ got!" :-x

Farriers that butt into your personal business and share with everyone else what you've got going on at your place. I had a farrier that was like that. She would tell me what I should and should not do and it wasn't even horse related! Then word would get back to me from other people that she was talking about us. She was a huge gossiper. And that's why she's no longer my farrier.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

gingerscout said:


> CLaPorte432 said:
> 
> 
> > When people say that have a "Blue Roan" horse, and it's GREY. Do your freaking research about colors! I can't tell you the number of horse ads I see that stats Blue Roan, but the horse is grey. I just want to message them and give them a piece of my mind...Grrr...[/QU
> ...


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

People who think of only themselves and nothing about the horses. :evil:
People who have the gall to ride your horse and whip and kick because that is all they know how to get a horse to move, the horse gets either scared or angry...and the person says." Your horse won't listen, it needs more training". Gee I wonder why. :-|


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

cowgirlupintexas said:


> It absolutely grinds my gears when a person has very little to do with a horse but the moment company comes over, they saddle up and ride as if they do it regularly. Just showing off, you know? "Look what _I've_ got!" :-x
> 
> Farriers that butt into your personal business and share with everyone else what you've got going on at your place. I had a farrier that was like that. She would tell me what I should and should not do and it wasn't even horse related! Then word would get back to me from other people that she was talking about us. She was a huge gossiper. And that's why she's no longer my farrier.


Usually the horse is smart enough to do something brilliant like bolt or charge or rear or bite or buck  

But yeah I do not like gossipy vets, farriers, barn managers, stable cleaners... boarders, etc. Seriously, not cool.



Cintillate said:


> People who think of only themselves and nothing about the horses. :evil:
> People who have the gall to ride your horse and whip and kick because that is all they know how to get a horse to move, the horse gets either scared or angry...and the person says." Your horse won't listen, it needs more training". Gee I wonder why. :-|


Yeah that would earn them a slap to the face and a boot to the backside till they were out of my sight. I know my horse, you know your horse. Obviously THEY are in need of more, and hopefully better, training.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The gossipy farrier thing made me chuckle. My grandfather always used to say "Farriers are the hair dressers of the horse world." It's just barn gossip instead of beauty salon gossip 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> The gossipy farrier thing made me chuckle. My grandfather always used to say "Farriers are the hair dressers of the horse world." It's just barn gossip instead of beauty salon gossip
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As a hairstylist , for over 33 yrs, I must admit that it can be true! Fortunately for me it isn't. My clients tell me the most personal things, but they know that I will keep their confidence ......no matter how difficult! :lol:


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

I REALLY hate when people who find out you have horses (ie, coworkers) and have little to NO riding experience at all, keep bugging you to come ride your horses, because after all they rode a rented horse once when they were 12. 

-Blu-


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

gingerscout said:


> CLaPorte432 said:
> 
> 
> > When people say that have a "Blue Roan" horse, and it's GREY. Do your freaking research about colors! I can't tell you the number of horse ads I see that stats Blue Roan, but the horse is grey. I just want to message them and give them a piece of my mind...Grrr...[/QU
> ...


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

demonwolfmoon said:


> gingerscout said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to the poor dogs????
> ...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Like one poster already said: "when other people think they know your horse better then you do (and tell you what to do)". I have no problem what so ever when people offer help (any kind, say for loading the horse) though. I always appreciate that. 

I also very much dislike snobbish horse people and those who think their discipline is the only way to go and everything else is a garbage.


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

cmarie said:


> gingerscout said:
> 
> 
> > I have a blue roan that's steel gray in the summer and black/blue roan in the winter.
> ...


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Not even going to start here


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

Not horse related but I can't stand it when I go to the grocery store and people are trying to steer their cart while talking on the cell phone. That and when people are blocking an entire isle, completely oblivious that there are other customers that would like to get through.

Yes...I just got back home from the grocery store.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

cowgirlupintexas said:


> Not horse related but I can't stand it when I go to the grocery store and people are trying to steer their cart while talking on the cell phone. That and when people are blocking an entire isle, completely oblivious that there are other customers that would like to get through.
> 
> Yes...I just got back home from the grocery store.


 
I do the "impatient ignorant cow" stare when people block the aisle.. drives me up the wall. I hate grocery shopping,I like to fly around as quickly as possible and get out of the place.. and if anybody stands in my way.. they get THAT look.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

Maple said:


> I do the "impatient ignorant cow" stare when people block the aisle.. drives me up the wall. I hate grocery shopping,I like to fly around as quickly as possible and get out of the place.. and if anybody stands in my way.. they get THAT look.


I am the same exact way. I can't stand grocery shopping and I do it as fast as I can.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Pedigree snobs, bloodlines are not everything nor will be. I do have 2 well bred horses but I get sick of seeing people saying you have to buy something well bred, even if that person just wants a happy trail pony. Or bashing a whole bloodline because a bad experience with one horse. I don't really favor my moms mare and she's difficult to run, but hey my colt is also related to her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I just experienced this today. Someone took my equipment and tied up their little dog in it.. which further spooked my horse and I was literally laying on his neck while he was jumping in place. Seriously.. leave the **** dogs at home or leave them in a stall. 

Also, people who stick beginners on horses and then have the nerve to tell me to "not run into them" yeah.. like I'm literally driving my horse into yours because it's SO much fun for both of us. Put them on the lunge line or wait till no one is there. I can't keep stopping my horse or making him turn tightly. 

No cantering today makes me very sad  It would have been a really nice break and stretch for both of us. Neither of us could relax today but a good ride none the less.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Maple said:


> I do the "impatient ignorant cow" stare when people block the aisle.. drives me up the wall. I hate grocery shopping,I like to fly around as quickly as possible and get out of the place.. and if anybody stands in my way.. they get THAT look.


That is so me. I've asked my hubby on numerous occasions to retro-fit me a shopping cart with a battering ram attachment on the front :lol:


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

> Also, people who stick beginners on horses and then have the nerve to tell me to "not run into them" yeah


Whenever I get annoyed by this, I remember myself, learning to ride (trot, canter, steer, anything) and being so shy and desperate, trying not to disturb anyone better than me and feeling guilty for any moment of almost running into somebody. I used to learn in quite a crowded place so I felt like this very often. Now I'm more experienced and I completely understand the new riders who aren't doing this on purpose. Yes, their actions might as well disturb my plans of the day, then again - how on earth will they get better in learning to ride a horse by themselves, if the more experienced riders are always there and not to be disturbed? So I just try to breathe slow and be understanding.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Saranda said:


> Whenever I get annoyed by this, I remember myself, learning to ride (trot, canter, steer, anything) and being so shy and desperate, trying not to disturb anyone better than me and feeling guilty for any moment of almost running into somebody. I used to learn in quite a crowded place so I felt like this very often. Now I'm more experienced and I completely understand the new riders who aren't doing this on purpose. Yes, their actions might as well disturb my plans of the day, then again - how on earth will they get better in learning to ride a horse by themselves, if the more experienced riders are always there and not to be disturbed? So I just try to breathe slow and be understanding.


It wasn't so much the rider  or the horse.. it was the person "teaching" on the ground pushing the horse to the rail. She wasn't an instructor, she was just a lessee of a boarder who wanted her friend to ride. Which is fine but when I was trotting on the rail, she pushed the beginner's horse to the rail by walking towards it, and so we had to circle (we were trotting) pretty tightly because I couldn't ask for a bigger trot we'd hit them and I couldn't just make him walk because it takes him awhile to do so. He's a greenie, So that's when the person on the ground, not the beginner, made that comment. 

I mean.. horse 101, pressure release. You walk towards a horse looking big, it's going to move away from you.

It just bugged me, especially after the fact they had a dog loose in the arena which didn't help Sky relax at all. It was just an overall bad experience, but we did fine.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

When people advertise their horses as "So and So" mare or gelding. Then you look at the pedigree and that horse is on the back of the papers or sometimes not even on them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

BarrelRacer23 said:


> When people advertise their horses as "So and So" mare or gelding. Then you look at the pedigree and that horse is on the back of the papers or sometimes not even on them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 agreed I dont like that either.. my mare is impressive bred but she is hypp n/n and I hate that people try to push off hypp n/h horses as fine.. yes they can be fine but there is always the risk of something happening.. I saw on cl someone is selling a horse that had epm, and survived and is trying to sell it for way more than Id pay for a horse that may never be sound again, or have issues its whole life


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

gingerscout said:


> agreed I dont like that either.. my mare is impressive bred but she is hypp n/n and I hate that people try to push off hypp n/h horses as fine.. yes they can be fine but there is always the risk of something happening.. I saw on cl someone is selling a horse that had epm, and survived and is trying to sell it for way more than Id pay for a horse that may never be sound again, or have issues its whole life


I don't like that either. What made me think of it was seeing a horse on CL with the title Dinkys Red Man Mare, my horse is a grandson, I was curious so I looked her up and he's on the back of the papers. Sadly there's good horses up front.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

People that feel they have the right when I let them ride my horse, that they can ride it however they want. UH NO. I gladly lent you my horse, I could have said NO, and let you sit on the sidelines while the rest of the team enjoys getting to ride for the AQHA. Kick my horse that hard again, I'll equal the force to your face.

If your pad is crooked. Fix it.

Warming up your horse does not mean trot for 5 strides then take of at a full gallop. Ever wonder why your horse pulls up lame a lot?!

Don't beat the crap out of your horse infront of me and get mad at me for screaming at you. Why can you get mad and I can't?


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

People who think they have the right to comment on you / your horse.

My horse, my way, if you don't like it, don't watch!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Not horse related, but people who try to get onto elevators before letting the people wanting to exit the elevator off.

Oh, and people who proceed to play loud music and jump around on the floor above you late at night. I'm sorry, I thought quiet time started at 10 pm, and it's now 11:30 pm. My mistake for 1) thinking that quiet time actually meant quiet time and 2) trying to go to bed "early" (11 pm) because I have to get up at 5 am for five days in a row each week. My bad for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> If your pad is crooked. Fix it.



This times a million!!! It's so uncomfortable for the horse!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Non horse related...happened to me today...but always ****es me off.

I drive a diesel truck, I go to pull into the diesel pump, which in the smaller gas stations there is only one diesel/gas combo pump and the rest are gas pumps, and there is some little gas car using the diesel/gas pump when there are others available and I have to wait. I thought it was common courtesy not to use the only diesel pump if other gas ones are available..maybe not...maybe I made it up..lol
I usually drive up on their bumper, leave the pickup running and give the impatient cow look through the windshield...

Totally agree with the grocery shopping...I speed shop...there usually are casualties. That's why I go early in the morning, all I have to do is dodge the old people.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> That is so me. I've asked my hubby on numerous occasions to retro-fit me a shopping cart with a battering ram attachment on the front :lol:


I'd prefer something that shoots a projectile of some sort. :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^Now there's an idea. Maybe riot guns that shoot the bean bag things? I'd have way too much fun with that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

